# Indiana vs. Texas--Game on!



## The Dakotan

0103 8555 7492 0617 5011
0103 8555 7491 8520 3491
0103 8555 7492 1666 0774

this is only the beginning ... BELIEVE ME!!!


----------



## rack04

Oh no you didn't! This is a war you will not and can not win.:gn:bx


----------



## JCK

Game on !


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Oh no you didn't! This is a war you will not and can not win.:gn:bx


----------



## rack04




----------



## Major Captain Silly

I really have a a very small bomb going to Texas. Really not a bomb at all but a firecracker or those little popping things the kids use on the 4th of July. I just wanted to participate in any way I could in the Indiana vs Texas bombing raid. I hope I don't embarrass my Hoosier brethren.

0307 0020 0000 4845 3947



MCS

P.S. Tee Hee


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Oh no you didn't! This is a war you will not and can not win.:gn:bx


Umm.....I'm not ascared of you.

MCS


----------



## illinoishoosier

For motivation from two transplanted Hooisers...






yes I know he's in Texas now...


----------



## rack04

illinoishoosier said:


> For motivation from two transplanted Hooisers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I know he's in Texas now...


Off to bigger and better things. Though my feelings toward Texas Tech are better left for another time. u


----------



## field

*0103 8555 7492 3781 1506*
*0103 8555 7493 3214 2314*
*0103 8555 7492 7963 1605*

_"We will not go quietly into the night!_​
_We will not vanish without a fight!"_​
:ss
:ss
:ss​


----------



## Major Captain Silly

field said:


> *0103 8555 7492 3781 1506*
> *0103 8555 7493 3214 2314*
> *0103 8555 7492 7963 1605*
> 
> _"We will not go quietly into the night!_​
> _We will not vanish without a fight!"_​
> :ss
> :ss
> :ss​


That is beautiful!!!

Could Indiana become the next Club Stogie Super Power State???

MCS


----------



## JCK

Looks like Indiana's Militia has been planning an attack on Texas..

o


----------



## The Professor

khubli said:


> Looks like Indiana's Militia has been planning an attack on Texas..
> 
> o


let' see if their precious "lone star" saves them now!  o


----------



## JCK

The Professor said:


> let' see if their precious "lone star" saves them now!  o


Do you think Texas could handle a two-front campaign?


----------



## The Professor

khubli said:


> Do you think Texas could handle a two-front campaign?


----------



## The Dakotan

Major Captain Silly said:


> That is beautiful!!!
> 
> Could Indiana become the next Club Stogie Super Power State???
> 
> MCS


I think we already have! 



khubli said:


> Looks like Indiana's Militia has been planning an attack on Texas..
> 
> o






The Professor said:


> let' see if their precious "lone star" saves them now!  o


the lone star is about to go down in flames. we aren't even done yet.



khubli said:


> Do you think Texas could handle a two-front campaign?


hardly. they only know how to pick on one poor innocent person. :ss



The Professor said:


>


thread jacker!


----------



## The Dakotan

Two more ... but one isn't inbound to Texas. 

0103 8555 7491 9673 1051 
0103 8555 7491 8624 5292


----------



## JCK

The Dakotan said:


> Two more ... but one isn't inbound to Texas.
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9673 1051
> 0103 8555 7491 8624 5292


You gone and done picked another fight?


----------



## Papichulo

Holy smokes Batman! Hopefully they are only little scuds:chk:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> Holy smokes Batman! Hopefully they are only little scuds:chk:chk


Mine is so small it's more of a fuse with no bomb attached. I'm afraid the letter carrier might think it's just a piece of lint in their bag.

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

:r


Major Captain Silly said:


> Mine is so small it's more of a fuse with no bomb attached. I'm afraid the letter carrier might think it's just a piece of lint in their bag.
> 
> MCS


:r:r


----------



## kheffelf

If you guys need any help let me know.:tu


----------



## Papichulo

kheffelf said:


> If you guys need any help let me know.:tu


OH great, another Indianan brother to beat up us innocent Texans. If I was a betting man, I would bet Reggie should be digging in deep you bastages:tu

What did Reggie start:chk:hn


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> OH great, another Indianan brother to beat up us innocent Texans. If I was a betting man, I would bet Reggie should be digging in deep you bastages:tu
> 
> What did Reggie start:chk:hn


What ever did we do to endure such punishment?


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> OH great, another Indianan brother to beat up us innocent Texans. If I was a betting man, I would bet Reggie should be digging in deep you bastages:tu
> 
> What did Reggie start:chk:hn


I did not start this. Jeff did. I will be involved in finishing it though. Bring it on. I do not fear Indiana. What have they ever done to scare anyone?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> I did not start this. Jeff did. I will be involved in finishing it though. Bring it on. I do not fear Indiana. What have they ever done to scare anyone?












MCS


----------



## 12stones

reggiebuckeye said:


> I did not start this. Jeff did. I will be involved in finishing it though. Bring it on. I do not fear Indiana. What have they ever done to scare anyone?


Dammit, Reggie, why you gotta go pickin' on yankees!?!


----------



## rack04

12stones said:


> Dammit, Reggie, why you gotta go pickin' on yankees!?!


Because Yankees don't know how WE do it. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

12stones said:


> Dammit, Reggie, why you gotta go pickin' on yankees!?!


I picked on no one. I told Jeff the second he begin threatening me not to do it. He did. So now I am just continuing what HE started.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Because Yankees don't know how WE do it. :tu


Ah yes, the ol' southern trash talking is starting up. All I can say is by the time we're done with Texas, it'll be the size of Maine.

MCS


----------



## rack04

Major Captain Silly said:


> Mine is so small........


Need I say more? :ss


----------



## Seanohue

Here comes another! 0103 8555 7492 1833 7476


----------



## The Dakotan

kheffelf said:


> If you guys need any help let me know.:tu


Our army continues to grow ... you haven't even seen all of them yet. 



rack04 said:


> What ever did we do to endure such punishment?


Wow. you are doing a 180 there Justin. What, your big talk not suitable once you see how many of us there are? hmmm ... sounds like Texas is all bark and no bomb!



reggiebuckeye said:


> I did not start this. Jeff did. I will be involved in finishing it though. Bring it on. I do not fear Indiana. What have they ever done to scare anyone?


Oh, it has already been broughten. you will find out what is to be scared ...



12stones said:


> Dammit, Reggie, why you gotta go pickin' on yankees!?!


It's true ... he picks on us ... that is why we are bombing him. 



rack04 said:


> Because Yankees don't know how WE do it. :tu


Oh, now you're back to big talk. It seems that without Reggie you fold like a ... well, you fill in the blank. ha!


----------



## jmcrawf1

This is what i'm talkin' about :tuo


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Wow you are doing a 180 there Justin. What, your big talk not suitable once you see how many of us there are? hmmm ... sounds like Texas is all bark and no bomb!!


Did you not sense my sarcasm? :cb



The Dakotan said:


> Oh, now you're back to big talk. It seems that without Reggie you fold like a ... well, you fill in the blank. ha!


Them's fighting words! :bx


----------



## ttours

rack04 said:


> Did you not sense my sarcasm? :cb
> 
> Them's fighting words! :bx


Jayson let me know what I can do to help. I hate it when girls start picking on the boys, no self respecting Texan would ever hit a lady. It appears that these girls are no "ladies".

Let's get it on!!

tt:cb


----------



## rack04

ttours said:


> Jayson let me know what I can do to help. I hate it when girls start picking on the boys, no self respecting Texan would ever hit a lady. It appears that these girls are no "ladies".
> 
> Let's get it on!!
> 
> tt:cb


It's Justin. :tu I'll be sure to let you know when we strike back. Recruiting has begun.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Need I say more? :ss


well, small for indiana. probably pretty big for Texas. :ss

all in good fun justin, all in good fun.


----------



## The Dakotan

ttours said:


> Jayson let me know what I can do to help. I hate it when girls start picking on the boys, no self respecting Texan would ever hit a lady. It appears that these girls are no "ladies".


Ya'll about to be beat up by a bunch a girls.



rack04 said:


> It's Justin. :tu I'll be sure to let you know when we strike back. Recruiting has begun.


That assumes you will survive this strike.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> well, small for indiana. probably pretty big for Texas. :ss
> 
> all in good fun justin, all in good fun.


It all in good fun until someone puts an eye out. :r


----------



## gocowboys

This whole thing is funny to me. Jeff starts trouble. Jeff gets his teeth kicked in after starting the trouble. Jeff cries to his fellow Hoosiers after getting his teeth kicked in. Now we are supposed to sit and cower while the Hoosiers threaten? I think not. This will be handled after Texas returns fire. I guaran-damn-ty it. Bring it on. There is no fear.

Do or do not. There is no try. I would put the Hoosiers in the do not category right now. Remember, this is not some cheesy basketball movie.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> This whole thing is funny to me. Jeff starts trouble. Jeff gets his teeth kicked in after starting the trouble. Jeff cries to his fellow Hoosiers after getting his teeth kicked in. Now we are supposed to sit and cower while the Hoosiers threaten? I think not. This will be handled after Texas returns fire. I guaran-damn-ty it. Bring it on. There is no fear.
> 
> Do or do not. There is no try. I would put the Hoosiers in the do not category right now. Remember, this is not some cheesy basketball movie.


Wow, this war against Texas thing is getting mean! I don't know if I have the courage to keep messing with these guys. I hope we didn't get into something that we can't handle. I'm thinking about moving to New England or something.

MCS


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> Wow, this war against Texas thing is getting mean! I don't know if I have the courage to keep messing with these guys. I hope we didn't get into something that we can't handle. I'm thinking about moving to New England or something.
> 
> MCS


No need to move. Stay right where u are. It will be easier for us to send you some "cake".

I received two packages today. I know that isn't what I was to be afraid of. It was a mosquito of a bomb.


----------



## ttours

reggiebuckeye said:


> No need to move. Stay right where u are. It will be easier for us to send you some "cake".
> 
> I received two packages today. I know that isn't what I was to be afraid of. It was a mosquito of a bomb.


It is about time for this years rattlesnake round up out in West Texas. Remember a package marked "Live Animal" means live animal.:r

We just gutted the first deer of the season and the head still hangs in the gut pit. Remember a package marked "Dead Animal" means dead animal.:r

Supposed to met Rocky Patel this weekend and score major swag from the cigar show. Remember a package marked "Tobacco" means cigars.:r

I just know I am going to screw up marking those packages. I am so forgetful.

My sincere apologies to Justin. Went hunting this weekend with Okierock and Jayson and they made a large impression on me.

Consider me recruited!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> This whole thing is funny to me. Jeff starts trouble. Jeff gets his teeth kicked in after starting the trouble. Jeff cries to his fellow Hoosiers after getting his teeth kicked in. Now we are supposed to sit and cower while the Hoosiers threaten? I think not. This will be handled after Texas returns fire. I guaran-damn-ty it. Bring it on. There is no fear.


Um, Reggie. I hate to counter your little "story" but I bombed you. I admit it. Then YOU are the one who ran to your fellow Texans asking for help.  Reggie, you forced me to get help after four texans beat me up! :SM



rack04 said:


> It all in good fun until someone puts an eye out. :r


I just hope it's only an eye. :r



ttours said:


> It is about time for this years rattlesnake round up out in West Texas. Remember a package marked "Live Animal" means live animal.:r


:rAre these the packages you put the residents of west Texas in? :r

Who knew a war could be so much fun. The sarcastic trash talk is the best part. Now, Reggie will probably come on and say that he's not trash talking ... just telling it like it is. But we all know reggie's a softy BUT definitely isn't :chk


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> Um, Reggie. I hate to counter your little "story" but I bombed you. I admit it. Then YOU are the one who ran to your fellow Texans asking for help.  Reggie, you forced me to get help after four texans beat me up! :SM
> 
> Who knew a war could be so much fun. The sarcastic trash talk is the best part. Now, Reggie will probably come on and say that he's not trash talking ... just telling it like it is. But we all know reggie's a softy BUT definitely isn't :chk


I told you not to start it. I am a big boy. I didn't run crying. We set an example. One had to be made. I guess the message was not received. Oh well, time for Texas to step it up again. A much bigger message will be sent out this time. I am not soft. You will definitely see that. Bring out the nukes!!!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am not soft. You will definitely see that. Bring out the nukes!!!!!


----------



## gocowboys

Troop_lee said:


>


That's twice. You will not get a third warning. I may be distracted by mosquitoes from Indiana now. I can skin some gators later though.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> That's twice. You will not get a third warning. I may be distracted by mosquitoes from Indiana now. I can skin some gators later though.


we'll see, my friend. we'll see. :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

The Dakotan said:


> we'll see, my friend. we'll see. :ss


I don't know if I am up to this. I'm starting to panic. I need somebody to talk me down. This ain't good, man! This ain't good!!

MCS


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> That's twice. You will not get a third warning. I may be distracted by mosquitoes from Indiana now. I can skin some gators later though.


*
:r

I'd like to see you try!!! :ss*


----------



## The Dakotan

khubli said:


> Do you think Texas could handle a two-front campaign?





Troop_lee said:


> *
> :r
> 
> I'd like to see you try!!! :ss*


Hmmm ... will Texas soon be fighting on three fronts? I mean, come on, Texas is such a great state, this should be easy for you! :sl:r


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> Hmmm ... will Texas soon be fighting on three fronts? I mean, come on, Texas is such a great state, this should be easy for you! :sl:r


I think it's all part of their Alamo complex.


----------



## Papichulo

Texas was shut out! That is it. They slaughtered us.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Texas was shut out! That is it. They slaughtered us.


What are you talking about? I think we need to know what you got. Were they little mosquitos, like reggie thought?


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> That's twice. You will not get a third warning. I may be distracted by mosquitoes from Indiana now. I can skin some gators later though.





Troop_lee said:


> *
> :r
> 
> I'd like to see you try!!! :ss*





The Dakotan said:


> Hmmm ... will Texas soon be fighting on three fronts? I mean, come on, Texas is such a great state, this should be easy for you! :sl:r


Well, I've been sitting back watching this and was going to stay quiet until this.

I REALLY don't think you want to pick a fight with Florida!!!! We (The South Florida/Central Florida Crew) have been battle tested and are still standing. A strike on one Florida Brother will result in a Multi Nuke Launch from ALL of the Florida Crews. Hell, when we can't find a fight, we beat the crap out of each other!!!!!!!

Sorry to threadjack, Just had to put out a warning..........

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

The first seven bombs have landed ... has Texas survived? Only time will tell. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> The first seven bombs have landed ... has Texas survived? Only time will tell. :ss


BAstages :fu


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> The *first* seven bombs have landed ... has Texas survived? Only time will tell. :ss


HELLO! I'M STILL HERE. :chk Though I pray the bolded quote is a typo :tg


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> What are you talking about? I think we need to know what you got. Were they little mosquitos, like reggie thought?


Yours were little mosquitos of a rare breed:tu


----------



## ssutton219

Ron1YY said:


> Well, I've been sitting back watching this and was going to stay quiet until this.
> 
> I REALLY don't think you want to pick a fight with Florida!!!! We (The South Florida/Central Florida Crew) have been battle tested and are still standing. A strike on one Florida Brother will result in a Multi Nuke Launch from ALL of the Florida Crews. Hell, when we can't find a fight, we beat the crap out of each other!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to threadjack, Just had to put out a warning..........
> 
> Ron


just for the sake of stiring the pot...I saw what Ron did in the NST...and I really would not want to have the FL Crew attack anyone if this is what is the norm down there.....again i am in kansas watchin the sky light up around me.........good luck all!!!

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY

ssutton219 said:


> just for the sake of stiring the pot...I saw what Ron did in the NST...and I really would not want to have the FL Crew attack anyone if this is what is the norm down there.....again i am in kansas watchin the sky light up around me.........good luck all!!!
> 
> Shawn


:r The funniest part of it is.....I'm NOT the hardest hitter in the crew!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> :r The funniest part of it is.....I'm NOT the hardest hitter in the crew!!!!!
> 
> Ron


me either............but if some Texans who think their John Wayne wanna go Gator hunting.............then bring it but remember Gator Country as a few snakes as well............................happy hunting


----------



## rack04

Well it looks as if the dust has settled and all Texans are present and accounted for. "Tis only a flesh wound"


----------



## wayner123

When they say everything is bigger in Texas, that seems to include people's mouths as well. Florida boys don't take too kindly to being threatened.


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> When they say everything is bigger in Texas, that seems to include people's mouths as well. Florida boys don't take too kindly to being threatened.


^ CFLC/SFLC....hell we like to kick the chit out of each other (when there is no one else to F.U.).........check the books and you'll find the FL Crews own a few biotches here and there. Be careful where you poke your stick


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> When they say everything is bigger in Texas, that seems to include people's mouths as well. Florida boys don't take too kindly to being threatened.


Hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.


:c

I think that it will.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.


so ya wanta play?.......................lets play


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> so ya wanta play?.......................lets play


Ah hell! What have I done. :sl


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Ah hell! What have I done. :sl


"You called down the thunder, well now you've got it!"


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey!!!!!!!! Leave a few for ME!!!!!!!! :hn :gn :hn :gn :hn :gn



It's PLAY TIME NOW!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Major Captain Silly

snkbyt said:


> ^ CFLC/SFLC....hell we like to kick the chit out of each other (when there is no one else to F.U.).........check the books and you'll find the FL Crews own a few biotches here and there. Be careful where you poke your stick


Ummm......this is the Indiana vs Texas bombing thread. If you guys would like to start a Florida vs Texas feud, please take it to your own thread or I'll personally bomb the crap out of both of you.

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.


Texas has now declared WAR on Florida!!!!!!

:mn :mn :mn

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummm......this is the Indiana vs Texas bombing thread. If you guys would like to start a Florida vs Texas feud, please take it to your own thread or I'll personally bomb the crap out of both of you.
> 
> MCS


I will take that as a personal challenge brother

:mn :hn :gn

Ron


----------



## rack04

Such hostility. I think what it all boils down to is all the "other" states wanting to measure up to TEXAS.


----------



## snkbyt

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummm......this is the Indiana vs Texas bombing thread. If you guys would like to start a Florida vs Texas feud, please take it to your own thread or I'll personally bomb the crap out of both of you.
> 
> MCS


ok, then Shemp...............bring your toys to the games...........last man standing................:mn


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Ah hell! What have I done. :sl


I have your back in both locations. Looks like I will have to send a much larger scud to Alex. As for IN I need a couple weeks to replinish my bunker before I launch!!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Such hostility. I think what it all boils down to is all the "other" states wanting to measure up to TEXAS.


we shall see.....who does the measuring up to whom :ss


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I have your back in both locations. Looks like I will have to send a much larger scud to Alex. As for IN I need a couple weeks to replinish my bunker before I launch!!!!!!


now its personal :mn


----------



## ssutton219

ooo




Well I am so glad Kansas (well atleast the south central part) doesnt have a crew cuz I now have something to watch........:tu:ss:chk





Shawn


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> now its personal :mn


Let us just say it is LEO thing. Love ya brother:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Let us just say it is LEO thing. Love ya brother:tu


love you too...............but WAR has been declared


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> When they say everything is bigger in Texas, that seems to include people's mouths as well. Florida boys don't take too kindly to being threatened.


Amen! But Florida seems to be picking a fight with Texas.



Ron1YY said:


> Hey!!!!!!!! Leave a few for ME!!!!!!!! :hn :gn :hn :gn :hn :gn
> It's PLAY TIME NOW!!!!!!!


Justin, you deserve this for all the trash talk. 



Ron1YY said:


> Texas has now declared WAR on Florida!!!!!!


Can Texas handle a two-front attack? Oh, I can't wait to see the third front arise ... because I know it will. Did I mention that there are three more Indiana brothers who have yet to launch? :mn



rack04 said:


> Such hostility. I think what it all boils down to is all the "other" states wanting to measure up to TEXAS.


OR we are tired of hearing how much greater texas is ... :tu



Papichulo said:


> Let us just say it is LEO thing. Love ya brother:tu


We do love each other. Why else would we send so many cigars?


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Amen! But Florida seems to be picking a fight with Texas.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this. :bx


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this. :bx


tell it the Judge


----------



## Papichulo

We shall see:r


----------



## The Dakotan

I think it's hilarious how reggie is staying out of this thread. he must be terrified of Florida! :r


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> I think it's hilarious how reggie is staying out of this thread. he must be terrified of Florida! :r


*Yeah, Where is Reggie?? He has talked such a big game, but now he's nowhere to be found. Is he Scared?? Must be!!! :ss*


----------



## Nabinger16

*Just when those Texans think Indiana launched everything they have at them...... They come to reality and realize the battle has just begun!!!*

0103 8555 7491 7862 9529
0103 8555 7491 8911 5288
0103 8555 7491 9960 1047
0103 8555 7492 1008 6808

*DON'T MESS WITH INDIANA!*​


----------



## snkbyt

Nabinger16 said:


> *Just when those Texans think Indiana launched everything they have at them...... They come to reality and realize the battle has just begun!!!*
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 7862 9529
> 0103 8555 7491 8911 5288
> 0103 8555 7491 9960 1047
> 0103 8555 7492 1008 6808
> 
> *DON'T MESS WITH INDIANA!*​


book'em Dano


----------



## Ron1YY

Just for clarification purposes....I take no sides here. Both Texas ANS Indiana have talked the talk............ Smack has been talked and Challenges have been made!!!!!!!! 


I'll not talk and more smack, I'll just do what I do best :mn :hn :ss :tu


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Just for clarification purposes....I take no sides here. Both Texas ANS Indiana have talked the talk............ Smack has been talked and Challenges have been made!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll not talk and more smack, I'll just do what I do best :mn :hn :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


:tpd: o:bn


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Just for clarification purposes....I take no sides here. Both Texas ANS Indiana have talked the talk............ Smack has been talked and Challenges have been made!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll not talk and more smack, I'll just do what I do best :mn :hn :ss :tu
> 
> Ron





snkbyt said:


> :tpd: o:bn


Oh please! You both have been talking more smack than anyone from Texas or Indiana. :r


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Oh please! You both have been talking more smack than anyone from Texas or Indiana. :r


really?


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> really?


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


>


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> *Just when those Texans think Indiana launched everything they have at them...... They come to reality and realize the battle has just begun!!!*
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 7862 9529
> 0103 8555 7491 8911 5288
> 0103 8555 7491 9960 1047
> 0103 8555 7492 1008 6808
> 
> *DON'T MESS WITH INDIANA!*​


OH no! I will not take cover this time :chk


----------



## mikey202

The Dakotan said:


>


All I gots to say is you mess with one ,you mess with all of us!!! You ever hear the saying, "talk chit, get bit"!!!!:ss

You fixin to get hit from South, Central and North Florida!!!!!


----------



## Papichulo

mikey202 said:


> All I gots to say is you mess with one ,you mess with all of us!!! You ever hear the saying, "talk chit, get bit"!!!!:ss
> 
> You fixin to get hit from South, Central and North Florida!!!!!


Nice photo! It won't help ya


----------



## Nabinger16

A confused enemy is more easily concurred! Keep it up Dakotan, they're scratching their heads!


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> Oh please! You both have been talking more smack than anyone from Texas or Indiana. :r


Jeff. Seriously. Don't phuck with Florida. Seriously. Please tell me you didn't. I honestly sincerely fear for you if you did. Even if you didn't, it may be too late. They will phuck ur chit up. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> Jeff. Seriously. Don't phuck with Florida. Seriously. Please tell me you didn't. I honestly sincerely fear for you if you did. Even if you didn't, it may be too late. They will phuck ur chit up. It was nice knowing you.


 ooo:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I believe I will finish up what's left of Texas on Tuesday. I will then set my sights on Florida. I can't think of anything else to say.

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> Jeff. Seriously. Don't phuck with Florida. Seriously. Please tell me you didn't. I honestly sincerely fear for you if you did. Even if you didn't, it may be too late. They will phuck ur chit up. It was nice knowing you.


I wasn't picking a fight with Florida. I was merely observing that the Florida crew have been picking a fight with Texas. I don't want to pick a fight with Florida. I know what the outcome will be ... severe devastation. :hn <------- ME

So, to all you Florida B/SOTL ... You have demonstrated your superiority in the past. Hoosiers love Floridians. :tu  Let's keep our sights fixed where they belong: TEXAS!!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Major Captain Silly said:


> I believe I will finish up what's left of Texas on Tuesday. I will then set my sights on Florida. I can't think of anything else to say.
> 
> MCS


Oh my. what have you done!!!!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

The Dakotan said:


> I wasn't picking a fight with Florida. I was merely observing that the Florida crew have been picking a fight with Texas. I don't want to pick a fight with Florida. I know what the outcome will be ... severe devastation. :hn <------- ME
> 
> So, to all you Florida B/SOTL ... You have demonstrated your superiority in the past. Hoosiers love Floridians. :tu  Let's keep our sights fixed where they belong: TEXAS!!! :tu:tu:tu


'

::Rochester voice on:::

I'll keep bombing Texas, boss. But I was just noticing that Florida seemed to try to take over our war with Texas. I don't wanna get Florida mad if think I shouldn't, boss.

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16

The Professor said:


> Jeff. Seriously. Don't phuck with Florida. Seriously. Please tell me you didn't. I honestly sincerely fear for you if you did. Even if you didn't, it may be too late. They will phuck ur chit up. It was nice knowing you.


Don't worry Jeff.... If this "chit" goes down, I got your back Homie. 

There's a new super power around the jungle! All these posers are going to have to step up and recognize!


----------



## ssutton219

ooooo





Shawn


----------



## The Professor

Nabinger16 said:


> Don't worry Jeff.... If this "chit" goes down, I got your back Homie.
> 
> There's a new super power around the jungle! All these posers are going to have to step up and recognize!


um ... yeah. you keep telling yourself that.

ooooo


----------



## Ron1YY

I have everything that I need now.......



Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I have everything that I need now.......
> Ron


Oh brother. Ron, what are you scheming?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Oh brother. Ron, what are you scheming?


Watch, you'll see

Ron


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> Watch, you'll see
> 
> Ron


ooooooo


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> ooooooo


oooo


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I have everything that I need now.......
> Ron





Ron1YY said:


> Watch, you'll see
> Ron





Papichulo said:


> Oh brother. Ron, what are you scheming?


so Ron..........we are meeting tomorrow as planned...yes?
some never learn


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> so Ron..........we are meeting tomorrow as planned...yes?
> some never learn


Alex, don't you have to work tomorrow at the confinement facility?


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Alex, don't you have to work tomorrow at the confinement facility?


no...tomorrow is my Sunday..............why?


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> no...tomorrow is my Sunday..............why?


:r I thought if you had to work you would not be able to meet up with Ron.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> so Ron..........we are meeting tomorrow as planned...yes?
> some never learn


You know where I'll be, and you know what I'll be doing!!!!!!! Should I wait for you or just do my thing?

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

I can hardly wait to visit you guys... Not sure when, but sometime within the next year. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> :r I thought if you had to work you would not be able to meet up with Ron.


 :r :r Phones and PM's are a beautiful thing!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> :r I thought if you had to work you would not be able to meet up with Ron.


why does the thought of Ron & I sitting down for a cigar and a little conversation trouble you?


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> You know where I'll be, and you know what I'll be doing!!!!!!! Should I wait for you or just do my thing?
> 
> Ron


WAIT trust me!


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> why does the thought of Ron & I sitting down for a cigar and a little conversation trouble you?


It does not bother me. I might have to have my nephew's football team come out and stomp you guys if you are out of line:r You know he plays for the Gators?


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> It does not bother me. I might have to have my nephew's football team come out and stomp you guys if you are out of line:r You know he plays for the Gators?


send him.................I can PM you the addy to the shop


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> send him.................I can PM you the addy to the shop


:r:r I better show up myself when I am town before I subject him to some seasoned CS gorillas like you guys.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> :r:r I better show up myself when I am town before I subject him to some seasoned CS gorillas like you guys.


very wise choice.........wise indeed


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> very wise choice.........wise indeed


Seriously brother, I wish I could herf with you guys tomorrow. I was supposed to go to a Rocky Patel event at a local humidor here in San Antonio. However, looks like I will not be able to go.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> WAIT trust me!


Ok, I'll wait

Let's get back to the Indiana vs. Texas game. So far, it's been a fun show to watch!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

All this talk of Florida is putting me to sleep.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> All this talk of Florida is putting me to sleep.


:r:r time shall tell.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> All this talk of Florida is putting me to sleep.


In that case, Rest well Justin. Houston is a fine place to rest............

San Antonio is also a fine place to rest, don't you think so Brent.........

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> In that case, Rest well Justin.


Sleep I may..
Sleep I might..
Florida knows it can't win this fight..


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Sleep I may..
> Sleep I might..
> Florida knows it can't win this fight..


:r Very poetic!!!!! The last person to provoke me like this was BUCASmoker!!!!!!!

That is the only hint I will give :hn

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> :r Very poetic!!!!! The last person to provoke me like this was BUCASmoker!!!!!!!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29943

Holy crap! Massive carnage there.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29943
> 
> Holy crap! Massive carnage there.


:tpd: I agree that is some damage. However, how many times can a man do that


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> In that case, Rest well Justin. Houston is a fine place to rest............
> 
> San Antonio is also a fine place to rest, don't you think so Brent.........
> 
> Ron


For now it is. Texas has a lot to offer. :chk:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> :tpd: I agree that is some damage. However, *how many times can a man do that*


Quite a few times!!!!! Would you like to see a few pics of my humi???

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Quite a few times!!!!! Would you like to see a few pics of my humi???
> 
> Ron


Let me guess, a 5000 stick Aristocrat?


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Let me guess, a 5000 stick Aristocrat?


no...........a B&M


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29943
> 
> Holy crap! Massive carnage there.


did your voice just crack?


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> no...........a B&M


Holy SMOKES!! You have to be killing me:dr:dr:dr Now that is a BOTL:tu In that case I am going under cover. :chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

snkbyt said:


> no...........a B&M


Okay, sorry guys. I'll just go ahead and bomb Texas as planned. I'm really a very gentle guy. I don't think I'm cut out for this type of thing.

MCS

P.S. Mommy?


----------



## snkbyt

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay, sorry guys. I'll just go ahead and bomb Texas as planned. I'm really a very gentle guy. I don't think I'm cut out for this type of thing.
> 
> MCS
> 
> P.S. Mommy?


wimp


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Holy SMOKES!! You have to be killing me:dr:dr:dr Now that is a BOTL:tu In that case I am going under cover. :chk


you too


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you too


ALex, :fu OK, not only is that like bringing a gun to a knife fight, but more like bringing in fully armed platoon!!!

As I contemplate, I ask myself what type of a bomb do you send to a B&M? Enough to warp the human mind.


----------



## Nabinger16

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay, sorry guys. I'll just go ahead and bomb Texas as planned. I'm really a very gentle guy. I don't think I'm cut out for this type of thing.
> 
> MCS
> 
> P.S. Mommy?


Come on Captain... You know Florida full of nothing but old retired bingo players. Stand tall and proud... they'll forget what the whole conversation was about as soon as next BINGO is called.

(I love pecking a fight)


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> did your voice just crack?


Most definately!


----------



## rack04

Nabinger16 said:


> Come on Captain... You know Florida full of nothing but old retired bingo players. Stand tall and proud... they'll forget what the whole conversation was about as soon as next BINGO is called.
> 
> (I love pecking a fight)


I think you need to concentrate on one opponent at a time. :bx


----------



## Nabinger16

rack04 said:


> I think you need to concentrate on one opponent at a time. :bx


I'm new and ambitious.... Ready to whoop the world!
(CS translation- FOOLISH)


----------



## Ron1YY

Let's bring this to another thread. This is about Indiana vs. Texas.



I think we should start another thread tomorrow or Monday. What do you say Alex????



Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Let's bring this to another thread. This is about Indiana vs. Texas.
> 
> I think we should start another thread tomorrow or Monday. What do you say Alex????
> 
> Ron


TX and IN are not done. You are right. WE can start this up in another thread. Now I am convinced Alex brought a player to the table. Hmmmmm. Enjoy your herf with Alex tomorrow. See you in the new thread:cb


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> TX and IN are not done. You are right. WE can start this up in another thread. Now I am convinced Alex brought a player to the table. Hmmmmm. Enjoy your herf with Alex tomorrow. See you in the new thread:cb


Brother, :r , I think you have that backwards!!!!!!! Last battle Alex and I had, I lost!!!! That's why my CUT says "SnkByt's BIOTCH!!!"

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Brother, :r , I think you have that backwards!!!!!!! Last battle Alex and I had, I lost!!!! That's why my CUT says "SnkByt's BIOTCH!!!"
> 
> Ron


:r Alex is a great BOTL and always enjoyable to mix it up. Now I am really concerned:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Ron1YY said:


> Let's bring this to another thread. This is about Indiana vs. Texas.
> 
> I think we should start another thread tomorrow or Monday. What do you say Alex????
> 
> Ron


Do you guys like me?

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Do you guys like me?
> 
> MCS


Sure do Bro!!!!! :tu We plan to show a lot of you that we REALLY like you :r :mn :hn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Sure do Bro!!!!! :tu We plan to show a lot of you that we REALLY like you :r :mn :hn
> 
> Ron


:r:r:r:r:ro This is going to get good!


----------



## rack04

Will history repeat itself?

I got my A$$ Kicked Texas Style!!!! - Ron1YY


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Will history repeat itself?
> 
> I got my A$$ Kicked Texas Style!!!! - Ron1YY


this is getting better every minuteo


----------



## The Dakotan

Wow. I'm gone for one night and this thread doubles. awesome. 

So, Indiana is beating the shiznet out of Texas (yes, I just said shiznet). What will Texas do? 

With all my indiana BOTL backing me up I think I'm pretty safe. :ss


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Let's bring this to another thread. This is about Indiana vs. Texas.
> I think we should start another thread tomorrow or Monday. What do you say Alex????
> Ron


sounds good to me


Major Captain Silly said:


> Do you guys like me?
> MCS


we will show you the love...............gator style.......................:r


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Wow. I'm gone for one night and this thread doubles. awesome.
> 
> So, Indiana is beating the shiznet out of Texas (yes, I just said shiznet). What will Texas do?
> 
> With all my indiana BOTL backing me up I think I'm pretty safe. :ss


are you sure?


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Wow. I'm gone for one night and this thread doubles. awesome.
> 
> So, Indiana is beating the shiznet out of Texas (yes, I just said shiznet). What will Texas do?
> 
> *With all my indiana BOTL backing me up I think I'm pretty safe*. :ss


You should know by now........

NO ONE is safe in the jungle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> are you sure?


Of course not. I don't feel safe in the jungle, especially with the Floridians lurking behind every garbage can. :r



Ron1YY said:


> You should know by now........
> 
> NO ONE is safe in the jungle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oooooooo



Papichulo said:


> this is getting better every minuteo


yes it is!!


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> Wow. I'm gone for one night and this thread doubles. awesome.
> 
> So, Indiana is beating the shiznet out of Texas (yes, I just said shiznet). What will Texas do?
> 
> With all my indiana BOTL backing me up I think I'm pretty safe. :ss


 but not any *smarter*, apparently....

ooo


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> but not any *smarter*, apparently....
> 
> ooo


I learn from the best Herr Doctor! AND I wasn't talking about Florida, only Texas. As I've said previously, I'm scared of Florida and don't want them to get angry.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I learn from the best Herr Doctor! AND I wasn't talking about Florida, only Texas. As I've said previously, I'm scared of Florida and don't want them to get angry.


:r Enough about that ragged bunch of wannabes from Florida :r

We want to see some more Texas vs. Indiana carnage!!!!!!!!

Ron

P.S. Jeff, there's nothing to be afraid of.....:r


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> We want to see some more Texas vs. Indiana carnage!!!!!!!!


I know that more of the bombs have landed ... and more should land today. ooooooooooo


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> I learn from the best Herr Doctor! AND I wasn't talking about Florida, only Texas. As I've said previously, I'm scared of Florida and don't want them to get angry.


Hmmm... did *I* say anything about Florida? Paranoid much, Dakotan??? :r :r


Ron1YY said:


> :r Enough about that ragged bunch of wannabes from Florida :r
> 
> *We want to see some more Texas vs. Indiana carnage!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Jeff, there's nothing to be afraid of.....:r


:tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I know that more of the bombs have landed ... and more should land today. ooooooooooo


SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!

I just LOVE to see Mayham and Destruction!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

I am here come and get me. :SM


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Wow. I'm gone for one night and this thread doubles. awesome.
> 
> So, Indiana is beating the shiznet out of Texas (yes, I just said shiznet). What will Texas do?
> 
> With all my indiana BOTL backing me up I think I'm pretty safe. :ss


Enjoy it now. But revenge will be brutal :mn


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I am here come and get me. :SM


I haven't gone anywhere either. In fact I think I'll stop by my local B&M for some ammo.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I haven't gone anywhere either. In fact I think I'll stop by my local B&M for some ammo.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!

It warms my heart to see people support their local B&M!!!!! Too bad you weren't here, I'd offer you a discount!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
> 
> It warms my heart to see people support their local B&M!!!!! Too bad you weren't here, I'd offer you a discount!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I've gotten to where I only shop at my local B&M. Yeah the prices are higher but the relationships formed easily offsets the price differential.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I've gotten to where I only shop at my local B&M. Yeah the prices are higher but the relationships formed easily offsets the price differential.


Not to mention the things that are held in the stock room for Loyal customers and after a bit, the discount we give to Loyal customers too

Ron


----------



## rack04

Back on topic. Indiana can't hold a candle to Texas. SCOREBOARD TEXAS!


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Back on topic. Indiana can't hold a candle to Texas. SCOREBOARD TEXAS!


So, is your strategy to just make an outrageous claim and hope people will believe you? :r:r:r


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> So, is your strategy to just make an outrageous claim and hope people will believe you? :r:r:r


NO, my strategy is to make a realistic claim and back it up with pure, unbridled aggression.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> unbridled aggression.


Somebody's gettin feisty! Time will tell, by brother. Time will tell. :ss:ss:ss


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> In that case, Rest well Justin. Houston is a fine place to rest............
> 
> San Antonio is also a fine place to rest, don't you think so Brent.........
> 
> Ron


Well it is true. Everything is bigger in Texas............ including the pussies!:bn

Let me ask this. Will you pick up a tube of Vagisil with your Lone Star beer? Hey look, you don't pick wanna pick a fight with Florida for 2 reason:

1. Mexican cigars don't count...

2. You can't call a time-out from your ass-whoopin' from a puny Yankee state like Indiana and expect to be chargin' like Sam Houston at us.

Look you wanted a war with Florida? YOU GOT IT! :hn

You're gonna be crying in your beer........

I might have to get in on this!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

rack04 said:


> NO, my strategy is to make a realistic claim and back it up with pure, unbridled aggression.


Yeah,

I saw that when you took it on the chin from Indiana. 2 things:

1. You're Dead!
2. You're Dead!

Pwned!

Let's have a war!! 




ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay, sorry guys. I'll just go ahead and bomb Texas as planned. I'm really a very gentle guy. I don't think I'm cut out for this type of thing.
> 
> MCS
> 
> P.S. Mommy?


Too Late.........

Here comes the pain!!

ATL


----------



## rack04

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I saw that when you took it on the chin from Indiana. 2 things:
> 
> 1. You're Dead!
> 2. You're Dead!
> 
> Pwned!
> 
> ATL


You're right I do have a few bruises. Live to fight another day. If you don't belive me ask The Datokan because nobody thought he'd survive the attack Texas put on him.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> You're right I do have a few bruises. Live to fight another day. If you don't belive me ask The Datokan because nobody thought he'd survive the attack Texas put on him.


very true. that's the beauty of cigars. they really don't hurt but they sure do taste good!

ps. i'm liking this intrastate war! now, if we can only locate reggie ... REGGIE WHERE ARE YOU???


----------



## ATLHARP

rack04 said:


> You're right I do have a few bruises. Live to fight another day. If you don't belive me ask The Datokan because nobody thought he'd survive the attack Texas put on him.


Don't worry.....you won't survive this.........

Here's a taste when Ron and I team up. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28695&highlight=ATLHARP

Say goodnight.........

Coded message for Ron: TWO OF EVERYTHING!

ATL


----------



## Papichulo

This might cost me a few hundred on my military budget, but it is going to be sweet. My selection of destruction will be on target and earth-shaking. Like the UFC, "Let's get it on!"


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> This might cost me a few hundred on my military budget, but it is going to be sweet. My selection of destruction will be on target and earth-shaking. Like the UFC, "Let's get it on!"


"The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me"

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1207315#post1207315


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> "The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me"
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1207315#post1207315


Alex, that was a warm up. See the other thread I just answered.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Alex, that was a warm up. See the other thread I just answered.


got it.................all :BS now in the other thread.............................:r


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> got it.................all :BS now in the other thread.............................:r


:BS:BS:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I know that more of the bombs have landed ... and more should land today. ooooooooooo


MAYHAM!!!!! DESTRUCTION!!!!!! We want to see CARNAGE!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> MAYHAM!!!!! DESTRUCTION!!!!!! We want to see CARNAGE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I will be waiting patiently:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Looks like Indiana scored another hit!!!!!


Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Troop_lee said:


> *Yeah, Where is Reggie?? He has talked such a big game, but now he's nowhere to be found. Is he Scared?? Must be!!! :ss*


*I am here!!! If it must be war, then war it is. Let's ROCK!!!!*


----------



## rack04

Better late then never.


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> Better late then never.


I was here. Just doing some watching and packing. You know iwould never leave you guys to fight this battle alone.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I was here. Just doing some watching and packing. You know iwould never leave you guys to fight this battle alone.


Right on bud! Let us rock!


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> *I am here!!! If it must be war, then war it is. Let's ROCK!!!!*


*It's about time!! I though that the bomb from the the Dakotan actually took you out.

Oh yeah War has been Declared!
*


reggiebuckeye said:


> I was here. Just doing some watching and packing. You know iwould never leave you guys to fight this battle alone.


Sure you were


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> *It's about time!! I though that the bomb from the the Dakotan actually took you out.
> 
> Oh yeah War has been Declared!
> *
> 
> Sure you were


I think war was declared a LONG time ago. Have you been hiding behind the rest of the Florida crew? :r:r:r

ps. I hate the gators.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> I think war was declared a LONG time ago. Have you been hiding behind the rest of the Florida crew? :r:r:r
> 
> ps. I hate the gators.


Yeah, but your puny little war didn't really count, Florida had to show up before it really became a party! :r:r

Ps. Nobody cares who you hate!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok!!!!!!! All the players are back in Communication!!!!!!

Now, Let's see more Indiana vs. Texas MAYHAM!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Ok!!!!!!! All the players are back in Communication!!!!!!
> 
> Now, Let's see more Indiana vs. Texas MAYHAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


There is definitely more ... and there should be even more land on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Please be prepared for the 2nd strike on Texas to begin this Tuesday. My first atomic hit went to a single target. Multiple targets have been determined for the 2nd strike. I believe my fellow bombers from the Hoosier state are preparing to strike as well. I admit I got a little scared during this process with all BIG TALK from some folks. Well, I'm a BIG BOY and the BIG TALK ain't nothing to me. I've been in bar fights that were more challenging than this Texas take out. I wonder if any of the Texas contingent are in the secession talks. Major Captain Silly is in full effect baybeee!! If you have wives & children, please get them to a safe house early in the week. You may want to stock up on the frozen peas; just ask Papachulo.










I'm calling out my darker powers on this one. Oh, and Florida? I don't think your medieval catapults can even get a bomb this far north so maybe you all should just keep sending those Swishers to each other.

Silly is Back!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Please be prepared for the 2nd strike on Texas to begin this Tuesday. My first atomic hit went to a single target. Multiple targets have been determined for the 2nd strike. I believe my fellow bombers from the Hoosier state are preparing to strike as well. I admit I got a little scared during this process with all BIG TALK from some folks. Well, I'm a BIG BOY and the BIG TALK ain't nothing to me. I've been in bar fights that were more challenging than this Texas take out. I wonder if any of the Texas contingent are in the secession talks. Major Captain Silly is in full effect baybeee!! If you have wives & children, please get them to a safe house early in the week. You may want to stock up on the frozen peas; just ask Papachulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling out my darker powers on this one. *Oh, and Florida? I don't think your medieval catapults can even get a bomb this far north so maybe you all should just keep sending those Swishers to each other.*
> 
> Silly is Back!!!!


You're right  Our little peashooters can't breach your safety net. You can stand down your defenses. All is well :mn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Please be prepared for the 2nd strike on Texas to begin this Tuesday. My first atomic hit went to a single target. Multiple targets have been determined for the 2nd strike. I believe my fellow bombers from the Hoosier state are preparing to strike as well. I admit I got a little scared during this process with all BIG TALK from some folks. Well, I'm a BIG BOY and the BIG TALK ain't nothing to me. I've been in bar fights that were more challenging than this Texas take out. I wonder if any of the Texas contingent are in the secession talks. Major Captain Silly is in full effect baybeee!! If you have wives & children, please get them to a safe house early in the week. You may want to stock up on the frozen peas; just ask Papachulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling out my darker powers on this one. Oh, and Florida? I don't think your medieval catapults can even get a bomb this far north so maybe you all should just keep sending those Swishers to each other.
> 
> Silly is Back!!!!


Major Captain Silly, I will be lauching your particular bomb sometime over the next several days so dig in. As for FL I am not scared. Aprehensive yes, but always ready for a fight. Most of this banter is amongst my FL friends and they will just have to get over it. Nice photo by the way:tu


----------



## field

Well, after taking a weekend off, I return to this! All kinds of mud slinging, trash talking, threats and promises! WooHOO! All I can say at this point is:

The warm up round went pretty well, don't ya think? :mn










:r ​


----------



## rack04

field said:


> The warm up round went pretty well, don't ya think? :mn


For you benefit I hope you're joking. :bx


----------



## Papichulo

Bastages, I had to order multiple boxes to keep up with the war. I can hardly wait for them to get her so I can employ them:ss


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Bastages, I had to order multiple boxes to keep up with the war. I can hardly wait for them to get her so I can employ them:ss


That reminds me. I need to get more free USPS priority boxes.


----------



## The Dakotan

field said:


> Well, after taking a weekend off, I return to this! All kinds of mud slinging, trash talking, threats and promises! WooHOO! All I can say at this point is:
> 
> The warm up round went pretty well, don't ya think? :mn:r [/CENTER]


The warm up round was fun. I can't imagine the next rounds being better but I think they might be. :ss



rack04 said:


> For you benefit I hope you're joking. :bx


Critch doesn't joke. he's serious.



Papichulo said:


> Bastages, I had to order multiple boxes to keep up with the war. I can hardly wait for them to get her so I can employ them:ss


Your boxes can't save you now. :r


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> The warm up round was fun. I can't imagine the next rounds being better but I think they might be. :ss
> 
> Critch doesn't joke. he's serious.
> 
> Your boxes can't save you now. :r


I am in a critical low humi status and have re-enforcements on the way to deal with bastages. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I am in a critical low humi status and have re-enforcements on the way to deal with bastages. :chk


Thank you for the Status report on your humi!!!!!!

This is going to be fun

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Thank you for the Status report on your humi!!!!!!
> 
> This is going to be fun
> 
> Ron


 No problem, I just spent a G on it.:tu


----------



## gocowboys

This is going to be so much fun. Round two will be more brutal than the first. I can't wait.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> This is going to be so much fun. Round two will be more brutal than the first. I can't wait.


Do you have the ammo?


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Do you have the ammo?


My ammo is limited but should be plenty for Indiana. I'll have to restock for Florida.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> My ammo is limited but should be plenty for Indiana. I'll have to restock for Florida.


I would get to ordering asap! I am confident that they are coming in like the Shock and Awe.


----------



## gocowboys

I always have ammo to :sl some people around with.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I always have ammo to :sl some people around with.


Sounds good. Put it to use:cb


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Sounds good. Put it to use:cb


You know I will.


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I would get to ordering asap! I am confident that they are coming in like the Shock and Awe.


I think I'll head to the B&M after work.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I think I'll head to the B&M after work.


That would be advisable. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I think I'll head to the B&M after work.





Papichulo said:


> That would be advisable. :tu


Why, do you think those Punks from Florida can do damage :r :r

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Texas: in the words of reggie, "talk is cheap." :ss:ss


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> Texas: in the words of reggie, "talk is cheap." :ss:ss


Here we go again. Is little Jeffie feeling ignored because his bombs did no damamge. Let me take the pics and post so you can feel better about your little mosquitos.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Why, do you think those Punks from Florida can do damage :r :r
> 
> Ron


:r:r Brother Ron I think you know your capabilities. Fortunately, I did some research with my FL network to know my suspicions were right:tu Bastages


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Here we go again. Is little Jeffie feeling ignored because his bombs did no damamge. Let me take the pics and post so you can feel better about your little mosquitos.


If mine were mosquitos yours were gnats. :r:r It's funny how you didn't respond for several days ... and we aren't even done yet. :r:r

You sure are a big talker reggie.


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> If mine were mosquitos yours were gnats. :r:r It's funny how you didn't respond for several days ... and we aren't even done yet. :r:r
> 
> You sure are a big talker reggie.


I responded when I got them. I was taking care of somethings here and was not able to post. I was not hiding if that is what you are suggesting.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I responded when I got them. I was taking care of somethings here and was not able to post. I was not hiding if that is what you are suggesting.


I know you had to take care of some things ... like your broken bones! 

Hiding? I would never suggest that!


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> I know you had to take care of some things ... like your broken bones!
> 
> Hiding? I would never suggest that!


Please. You wish that bomb would have hurt me. It only made me wonder why we are even still paying attention to your state? Non factor.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Please. You wish that bomb would have hurt me. It only made me wonder why we are even still paying attention to your state? Non factor.


yeah. something like that. the only non-factor has been texas. The only way you can cause any damage is ganging up on one person. I guess reggie can't handle his own battles. :r:r

Did I mention that we aren't done yet? :tu Or are you unable to read the other threads because you are blind from the explosion? :r

dang this is fun.


----------



## ttours

Another air soft gun threat. To many more of these and we will have to re comb our hair due to all the hot air.

tt:cb


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> Please. You wish that bomb would have hurt me. It only made me wonder *why we are even still paying attention to your state?* Non factor.


Thats a good Question?? :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Thats a good Question?? :ss


Wow! Where does all your insecurity about Florida come from? Do you do all this to make yourself feel better? :r:r

I look forward to meeting the Florida crew in February! :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> Wow! Where does all your insecurity about Florida come from? Do you do all this to make yourself feel better? :r:r
> 
> I look forward to meeting the Florida crew in February! :tu


:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## rack04

Alright Indiana don't get lax because we're still here and we're coming for ya. :mn


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> Alright Indiana don't get lax because we're still here and we're coming for ya. :mn


Are they worth the ammo?


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> Are they worth the ammo?


Not from what I've see so far. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Alright Indiana don't get lax because we're still here and we're coming for ya. :mn


That's good. My intention was just to send some good smokes to some good BOTL. 



reggiebuckeye said:


> Are they worth the ammo?


I hope so but we really don't want you to send us anything that you don't want to. Our little flies could never come close to the magnificance that is the texas "bombs" ... ignorance is bliss, at least in Texas. 



rack04 said:


> Not from what I've see so far. :tu


i find it funny that you all denegrate what we've sent you yet Texas hasn't even posted everything ...

I just wanted to have some fun but this is getting a bit out-of-hand. i'm out ...


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> That's good. My intention was just to send some good smokes to some good BOTL.
> 
> I hope so but we really don't want you to send us anything that you don't want to. Our little flies could never come close to the magnificance that is the texas "bombs" ... ignorance is bliss, at least in Texas.
> 
> i find it funny that you all denegrate what we've sent you yet Texas hasn't even posted everything ...
> 
> I just wanted to have some fun but this is getting a bit out-of-hand. i'm out ...


Jeff, no one is personally attacking you or anything you have done. You know we appreciate the smokes you have sent. This is just good old - fashioned :BS talking.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Well,

Here comes 3 more:

03070020000048454302
03070020000048454319
03070020000048454258

Blah blah blah. Texas/Indiana blah blah blah


MCS


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> Well,
> 
> Here comes 3 more:
> 
> 03070020000048454302
> 03070020000048454319
> 03070020000048454258
> 
> Blah blah blah. Texas/Indiana blah blah blah
> 
> MCS


You are a very funny guy.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> You are a very funny guy.


I'm also taller than average.

MCS


----------



## gocowboys

I have been having some technical difficulties. I have been trying to get pics posted of the BOMBS I have recieved so far. My camera will not cooperate.

Jeff hit me up with a very nice package. Field also contributed to the beating with another well placed strike. Once I can get pics up, I will. I have been having an issue with my phone for a while. It wil not save pics.

Thank you for the awesome bomb. I got about 20 bombs on my doorstep from the two of them. Be on the look out for return fire.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Jeff, no one is personally attacking you or anything you have done. You know we appreciate the smokes you have sent. This is just good old - fashioned :BS talking.


I know nobody is attacking me ... Just give us credit for what we've done ... then make fun of us for it. 



reggiebuckeye said:


> You are a very funny guy.


He is. Although he's wrong about cake. I like pie. :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> I have been having some technical difficulties. I have been trying to get pics posted of the BOMBS I have recieved so far. My camera will not cooperate.
> 
> Jeff hit me up with a very nice package. Field also contributed to the beating with another well placed strike. Once I can get pics up, I will. I have been having an issue with my phone for a while. It wil not save pics.
> 
> Thank you for the awesome bomb. I got about 20 bombs on my doorstep from the two of them. Be on the look out for return fire.


It appears your camera could not handle the magnitude of the bomb which appeared on your doorstep so it expired.

MCS

Shakespearean


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> It appears your camera could not handle the magnitude of the bomb which appeared on your doorstep so it expired.
> 
> MCS
> 
> Shakespearean


With everything I have been hit with the last month, I would not doubt it.


----------



## kdhoffma

I'm hit... I'm hit.... MEDIC!!!

Seanohue and nabinger16 tore me up.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1213735#post1213735


----------



## gocowboys

kdhoffma said:


> I'm hit... I'm hit.... MEDIC!!!
> 
> Seanohue and nabinger16 tore me up.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1213735#post1213735


That explains your absence. We need you. FL is mounting a strike.


----------



## rack04

Had a couple of scuds land today unfortunately I wasn't able to make it by the office before they closed. Hopefully they'll trip the detonation before I pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 hit me today right after I launched on him. Thanks for hit, it felt good.  Just remember I hit harder. :tu


----------



## rack04

Alright you bastages. Enough is enough. Let's rock.

DC # 0103 8555 7493 1904 8134
DC # 0103 8555 7493 2953 3897
DC # 0103 8555 7493 0856 2375

There will be no small print saying "This was just a little warning. Just something to say. Hi, I know where you live." :tu


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Nabinger16 hit me today right after I launched on him. Thanks for hit, it felt good.  Just remember I hit harder. :tu


No need to post mine. I got the same package from the man. Nice hit Nabinger.


----------



## rack04

Major Captain Silly knocked me around pretty good today. You're now a marked man. Thank you for the great bomb.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Major Captain Silly knocked me around pretty good today. You're now a marked man. Thank you for the great bomb.


Hope you find one there that you like! As the note said; it's just a little more salt in the wound from our little Hoosier state.

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

:cb


Major Captain Silly said:


> Hope you find one there that you like! As the note said; it's just a little more salt in the wound from our little Hoosier state.
> 
> MCS


Salt, you guys have not won! I stil have some bombs out there to slap you around this week. Not to mention my hell fire next week partner:cb

You don't like me do you Major Capt Silly:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> :cb
> Salt, you guys have not won! I stil have some bombs out there to slap you around this week. Not to mention my hell fire next week partner:cb
> 
> You don't like me do you Major Capt Silly:chk


You're my least favorite. That's why I sent you the Bobby Knight Bomb!:r

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> You're my least favorite. That's why I sent you the Bobby Knight Bomb!:r
> 
> MCS


 I thought I Bobby Knighted you too:tu


----------



## txmatt

Those Encanto cigars haven't been made in quite some time; that has to have some serious age on it.



rack04 said:


> Major Captain Silly knocked me around pretty good today. You're now a marked man. Thank you for the great bomb.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

txmatt said:


> Those Encanto cigars haven't been made in quite some time; that has to have some serious age on it.


I was a big Encanto fan in the day. I have a few of the petit coronas left. I'd say they are at least 7 years old. You have a good eye and great cigar knowledge,my friend!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> I was a big Encanto fan in the day. I have a few of the petit coronas left. I'd say they are at least 7 years old. You have a good eye and great cigar knowledge,my friend!
> 
> MCS


That is true and they tasted great! Thanks MCS.


----------



## snkbyt

awe..................y'all play so nice in this thread


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> awe..................y'all play so nice in this thread


Awe come on.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

snkbyt said:


> awe..................y'all play so nice in this thread


We speak softly and carry a big bomb.

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> We speak softly and carry a big bomb.
> 
> MCS


Still alive and kicking I see!!!!! The mail must not have been delivered to your door just yet I would guess........

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> awe..................y'all play so nice in this thread


yes we do. If by nice you mean actually bombing people rather than talk out of our a$$. :r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> yes we do. If by nice you mean actually bombing people rather than talk out of our a$$. :r:r


Are you home yet Brother??????

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> awe..................y'all play so nice in this thread





Ron1YY said:


> Are you home yet Brother??????
> 
> Ron


I won't be home until Sunday ... sorry. bad timing for all of this.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I won't be home until Sunday ... sorry. bad timing for all of this.


Hiding in the bunker won't help........

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Hiding in the bunker won't help........
> 
> Ron


From what I've seen i might only need a cardboard box. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> From what I've seen i might only need a cardboard box. :r


Could be....Could be not....


----------



## Major Captain Silly

The Dakotan said:


> I won't be home until Sunday ... sorry. bad timing for all of this.


Give me your address. I can go clean up the devastation before you get home. You won't even know you were bombed!

MCS

"The Cleaner"


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Give me your address. I can go clean up the devastation before you get home. You won't even know you were bombed!
> 
> MCS
> 
> "The Cleaner"


When your mail gets there, I think you will have enough cleaning to do without going to Dakotan's place.....:hn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I won't be home until Sunday ... sorry. bad timing for all of this.


You tore me up pretty good. So here you go 0307 0020 0004 5585 1046
Granted, not the fruit you sent me, but some tastee treats:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> When your mail gets there, I think you will have enough cleaning to do without going to Dakotan's place.....:hn
> 
> Ron


clean up...isle 6


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo put me in traction just lifting his box. Pics will come later, after the football game. All I can say is between Florida & Texas, I gots no room for cigars!!~

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Papichulo put me in traction just lifting his box. Pics will come later, after the football game. All I can say is between Florida & Texas, I gots no room for cigars!!~
> 
> MCS


Hey bro, I just returned fire from your 2 ton box.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Hey bro, I just returned fire from your 2 ton box.


never apologize.......never surrender


----------



## rack04

Scoreboard Texas!

DC # 0103 8555 7493 1035 4272


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Could be....Could be not....


Why do I have a feeling it's the "could be not" option ... i've seen you FL boys in action and I'm definitely screwed!



Major Captain Silly said:


> Give me your address. I can go clean up the devastation before you get home. You won't even know you were bombed! "The Cleaner"


This is what I love about my hoosier brothers ... they always have my back.



Ron1YY said:


> When your mail gets there, I think you will have enough cleaning to do without going to Dakotan's place.....:hn
> 
> Ron


I saw what you and Alex did to him. You aren't a kiddin'!



rack04 said:


> Scoreboard Texas!
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7493 1035 4272


You're funny Justin! You get a first down and you think you've won the war! Oh that's right. You're an A&M fan, a first down is a pretty big deal. :r:r


----------



## gocowboys

Nice hit. You know who did it. There will be a response and soon.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> You get a first down and you think you've won the war! Oh that's right. You're an A&M fan, a first down is a pretty big deal. :r:r


You just placed yourself on top of my sh*t list. Congrats.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> You just placed yourself on top of my sh*t list. Congrats.


Did I anger an aggie? Well, you'll always have The Junction Boys ... :r


----------



## Papichulo

My bomb just hit Field:tu Texas is in the lead! Now I just have to wait for MCS to post his winings. Texas up way more:ss


----------



## opus

:cb:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Here's the damage from Papichulo:










I am stunned and amazed! What a hit!! Papichulo is my new boss.

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

Major Captain Silly said:


> Here's the damage from Papichulo:
> I am stunned and amazed! What a hit!! Papichulo is my new boss.
> 
> MCS


WOW! nice hit! but i think we'll find a way to make you his boss. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Here's the damage from Papichulo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stunned and amazed! What a hit!! Papichulo is my new boss.
> 
> MCS


MCS, those in the second bag have some age except for the 5Vegas Cask Strength. Those ERDM Flor De LLanezas rock!!! In the bigger bag has the Angel and trust me they rock too. Enjoy.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> MCS, those in the second bag have some age except for the 5Vegas Cask Strength. Those ERDM Flor De LLanezas rock!!! In the bigger bag has the Angel and trust me they rock too. Enjoy.


Anything you say boss! You need any gardening or laundry done, boss? I'm here for you, boss!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Anything you say boss! You need any gardening or laundry done, boss? I'm here for you, boss!
> 
> MCS


Yeah, whatever your bomb staggered me with the beautiful smokes you sent me. Did you get the mug?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, whatever your bomb staggered me with the beautiful smokes you sent me. Did you get the mug?


Oh yeah!! I got it and love it. It will be my new water mug at work.

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh yeah!! I got it and love it. It will be my new water mug at work.
> 
> MCS


 Cool! I am glad you like it:cf


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> never apologize.......never surrender


I will never leave a dead soldier on the battlefield.


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I will never leave a dead soldier on the battlefield.


By Tuesday of next week I expect a total withdraw by Indiana. They just can't take the beating Texas has handed down.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> By Tuesday of next week I expect a total withdraw by Indiana. They just can't take the beating Texas has handed down.


Do you have Wayners addy?


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Do you have Wayners addy?


I don't, is he even a player?


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I don't, is he even a player?


no he is not, but who is in FL?


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> no he is not, but who is in FL?


We finally agree on something. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> We finally agree on something. :tu


I just have not seen the wrath yet. Carlos might have to unleash something huge, but I think it went to Rack or Reggie. Alex and Ron a little hard, but I am still standing:tu


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I just have not seen the wrath yet. Carlos might have to unleash something huge, but I think it went to Rack or Reggie. Alex and Ron a little hard, but I am still standing:tu


I haven't seen anything "wrath" yet from Indiana. I was beat up by Florida but nothin severe from Indiana.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I haven't seen anything "wrath" yet from Indiana. I was beat up by Florida but nothin severe from Indiana.


Both FL and IN hit me solidly by a couple from each state.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I haven't seen anything "wrath" yet from Indiana. I was beat up by Florida but nothin severe from Indiana.


wow. you have serious repression issues. :r

i think it's best to talk about "wrath" only when you've dealt it! :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> I haven't seen anything "wrath" yet from Indiana. I was beat up by Florida but nothin severe from Indiana.


You got a great sense of humor Rackman! I like you. I'm thinking naked pics of me in the next bomb. Wouldn't that be a hoot? Is that what you call it in Texas, a hoot?

MCS


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> no he is not, but who is in FL?


Do we need to remind you?


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Do we need to remind you?


:r:r You know I have many friends out there! Everyone has my addy....:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> :r:r You know I have many friends out there! Everyone has my addy....:chk


Don't worry I have it!! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I will never leave a dead soldier on the battlefield.


me either


Papichulo said:


> no he is not, but who is in FL?


oh really


Major Captain Silly said:


> You got a great sense of humor Rackman! I like you. I'm thinking naked pics of me in the next bomb. Wouldn't that be a hoot? Is that what you call it in Texas, a hoot?
> 
> MCS


hoot is what the call it.......................just make sure the pics go to Tx and not FL.....I'd hate to throw up all over a bomb box


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> me either
> 
> oh really
> 
> hoot is what the call it.......................just make sure the pics go to Tx and not FL.....I'd hate to throw up all over a bomb box


:r:r:r:chk:chk Morning Alex!


----------



## gocowboys

Here is what I got from Nabinger and MCS.

Two good hits.

That yellow one looks very tasty MCS. 

Nabinger, thank youfor my first Graycliff.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Here is what I got from Nabinger and MCS.
> 
> Two good hits.
> 
> That yellow one looks very tasty MCS.
> 
> Nabinger, thank youfor my first Graycliff.


Those look tastee Reggie.


----------



## rack04

I should have 3 landing today and 1 on Monday.


----------



## Papichulo

Looks like a clear victory! Congratulations to my TExan brothers. Good job, now let us finish off FL!


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Looks like a clear victory! Congratulations to my TExan brothers. Good job, *now let us finish off FL*!


Good luck with that Brother!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Good luck with that Brother!!!!
> 
> Ron


I knew it would only be moments until you or Alex post a reply:ss Rack and Reggie are going to unleash:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I knew it would only be moments until you or Alex post a reply:ss Rack and Reggie are going to unleash:chk


Again, Good Luck.....

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> I knew it would only be moments until you or Alex post a reply:ss Rack and Reggie are going to unleash:chk


You know it. Packed and ready to go.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> You know it. Packed and ready to go.


Just the opposite here :r We've been unpacking and putting things in inventory for the past two days!!!!!!!

Let's do this!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Just the opposite here :r We've been unpacking and putting things in inventory for the past two days!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's do this!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I will post in your thread when your demise is upon you. This is for IN.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Just the opposite here :r We've been unpacking and putting things in inventory for the past two days!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Let's do this!!!!! You know inventory is a pain in the ass, but once organized you have control of your business. Back to the war, let us do it too!


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> I will post in your thread when your demise is upon you. This is for IN.


Happy Hunting Brother!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Let's do this!!!!! You know inventory is a pain in the ass, but once organized you have control of your business. Back to the war, let us do it too!


I know what you mean. Two HUGE orders and we finally got them finished today.

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Happy Hunting Brother!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Thank you.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I knew it would only be moments until you or Alex post a reply:ss Rack and Reggie are going to unleash:chk


hey ya chief.........I see you posted this after I signed off and in this thread and not the WAR thread.............................wimp

don't sweat it Ron, I got your 6


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> hey ya chief.........I see you posted this after I signed off and in this thread and not the WAR thread.............................wimp
> 
> don't sweat it Ron, I got your 6


We must wait, silence before the pain, eh !!!:tu


----------



## rack04

I guess the bombs that landed yesterday in Indiana were more than they could handle. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I guess the bombs that landed yesterday in Indiana were more than they could handle. :tu


Yeah, but they are quiet for a reason.  It is like when Usay and his brohter were taken out.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I guess the bombs that landed yesterday in Indiana were more than they could handle. :tu


kids say the darndest things!


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> kids say the darndest things!


We shall wait for tomorrow my friend. What you just experienced was kid's play:tu


----------



## Nabinger16

rack04 said:


> I guess the bombs that landed yesterday in Indiana were more than they could handle. :tu


I know this poor white boy is hurting!!! You and Papichulo tore the hell out of me!!! I'll have some pics up soon. But DAMN..... next time I peck a fight I'm going to pick on some Canadians or something.


----------



## Ron1YY

Nabinger16 said:


> I know this poor white boy is hurting!!! You and Papichulo tore the hell out of me!!! I'll have some pics up soon. But DAMN..... next time I peck a fight I'm going to pick on some Canadians or something.


You just stand by!!!!!!!!! :hn

"Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."

Ron


----------



## Nabinger16

Ron1YY said:


> You just stand by!!!!!!!!! :hn
> 
> "Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."
> 
> Ron


<----chsst STANDING BY chsst

I freaken love that movie!!!

"You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?"


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> You just stand by!!!!!!!!! :hn
> 
> "Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."
> 
> Ron


My dear friend Ron, _this_ battle _was already _won before it _was _ever fought - Sun-Tzu 'The Art of War' ...

:cb

Pony up cowboy!:r:tu


----------



## snkbyt

"You gonna do somethin'? Or are you just gonna stand there and bleed?"



Nabinger16 said:


> <----chsst STANDING BY chsst
> 
> I freaken love that movie!!!
> 
> "You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?"


----------



## Nabinger16

"Go ahead, skin it! Skin that smokewagon and see what happens"


----------



## rack04

Nabinger16 said:


> "Go ahead, skin it! Skin that smokewagon and see what happens"


We've already seen what happens. Indiana goes up in a smoke of defeat.


----------



## snkbyt

Nabinger16 said:


> "Go ahead, skin it! Skin that smokewagon and see what happens"


"No need to go heeled to get the bulge on a tub like you"


----------



## rack04

Nabinger16 said:


> "Go ahead, skin it! Skin that smokewagon and see what happens"


"So run, you cur... RUN! Tell all the other curs the law's comin'! "


----------



## Nabinger16

rack04 said:


> "So run, you cur... RUN! Tell all the other curs the law's comin'! "


"I want your blood. And I want your soul. And I want them both right now!"


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> "I want your blood. And I want your soul. And I want them both right now!"


 This thread is boring and one sided. IN is all :ms
If you feel froggy then jump IN
Hit me with what you have:mn


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> We've already seen what happens. Indiana goes up in a smoke of defeat.


hmm. really? we nail you ALL and get little return fire and you think we are defeated? NEVER!!!!! :tu



Papichulo said:


> This thread is boring and one sided. IN is all :ms
> If you feel froggy then jump IN
> Hit me with what you have:mn


all talk? let's see ... i haven't gotten any return fire ... yet.  So, how about we wait and see what happens ... and by that I mean wait for Texas complete and unconditional surrender. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> hmm. really? we nail you ALL and get little return fire and you think we are defeated? NEVER!!!!! :tu
> 
> all talk? let's see ... i haven't gotten any return fire ... yet.  So, how about we wait and see what happens ... and by that I mean wait for Texas complete and unconditional surrender. :ss


It is not much, but some nice things I think. Of course, you have some great access to jewels. I must and have admitted that one. It has been quiet while you were in Colorado. Welcome home. It should get good this coming week.


----------



## Nabinger16

Papichulo said:


> This thread is boring and one sided. IN is all :ms
> If you feel froggy then jump IN
> Hit me with what you have:mn


I see how it is, y'all (isn't that how you hilljack Texans say it) send out a bomb or two and throw your hands up in victory. This isn't a rodeo, you can't just stay on for 8 seconds and think you won because your ass is still in the seat. You have entire war ahead of you with a bunch of northern gorillas that are well fortified and out for blood. So far you have only taken a couple shots across your bow. Wait till the big guns are aimed at your hull.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> It has been quiet while you were in Colorado. Welcome home. It should get good this coming week.


I've noticed this thread has gone quite since I left. Colorado was great. Lots of great hiking and seeing family (we had a surprise 60th b-day party for my mom last night). I also restocked! hahahahaha.


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> I see how it is, y'all (isn't that how you hilljack Texans say it) send out a bomb or two and throw your hands up in victory. This isn't a rodeo, you can't just stay on for 8 seconds and think you won because your ass is still in the seat. You have entire war ahead of you with a bunch of northern gorillas that are well fortified and out for blood. So far you have only taken a couple shots across your bow. Wait till the big guns are aimed at your hull.


I figure there has been at least four boxes spread across several packages that I have sent out, which has been more then any FL or IN gorilla. We are still WAY UP! By the way and for the record I claim AZ, but I am here in TX serving my country and supporting the Texans for now. :chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Nabinger16 said:


> I see how it is, y'all (isn't that how you hilljack Texans say it) send out a bomb or two and throw your hands up in victory. This isn't a rodeo, you can't just stay on for 8 seconds and think you won because your ass is still in the seat. You have entire war ahead of you with a bunch of northern gorillas that are well fortified and out for blood. So far you have only taken a couple shots across your bow. Wait till the big guns are aimed at your hull.


You are hilarious! I do like the rodeo analogy. Everything must be easy in Texas ...


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I've noticed this thread has gone quite since I left. Colorado was great. Lots of great hiking and seeing family (we had a surprise 60th b-day party for my mom last night). I also restocked! hahahahaha.


I just picked up another one of those La Coronas you sent me from the same vintage. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I just picked up another one of those La Coronas you sent me from the same vintage. :tu


yummy ... (yes, I just said yummy. I'm not afraid of reverting back to the second grade!) :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> yummy ... (yes, I just said yummy. I'm not afraid of reverting back to the second grade!) :ss


YOurs was the first one I have ever tried thank you.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> I figure there has been at least four boxes spread across several packages that I have sent out, which has been more then any FL or IN gorilla. We are still WAY UP! By the way and for the record I claim AZ, but I am here in TX serving my country and supporting the Texans for now. :chk


I would be remiss if I was not to mention that your bomb to me was very high in the quantity AND quality department. That was some good C4 there!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> I would be remiss if I was not to mention that your bomb to me was very high in the quantity AND quality department. That was some good C4 there!
> 
> MCS


 Why thank you! As was your senor.


----------



## Nabinger16

Papichulo said:


> I figure there has been at least four boxes spread across several packages that I have sent out, which has been more then any FL or IN gorilla. We are still WAY UP! By the way and for the record I claim AZ, but I am here in TX serving my country and supporting the Texans for now. :chk


You're most definitely a contender.... I'm still sitting in the ER waiting room trying to have the shrapnel removed from my left hip from the hit you laid on me. Thanks Bro, nothing like walking with a cain for a few months!


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> You're most definitely a contender.... I'm still sitting in the ER waiting room trying to have the shrapnel removed from my left hip from the hit you laid on me. Thanks Bro, nothing like walking with a cain for a few months!


That is how I play. We should wait for Jeff's to land tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Nabinger16

Nothing like blowing up the General of our army to win the war!


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> Nothing like blowing up the General of our army to win the war!


Trust me he will see my face before his fate:tu


----------



## Nabinger16

The Dakotan said:


> You are hilarious! I do like the rodeo analogy. Everything must be easy in Texas ...


Thanks Bro, I'm going to have to start dipping into my "A" material just to keep these dang Texans in check.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I figure there has been at least *four* boxes spread across several packages that I have sent out, which has been *more then any FL *or IN gorilla. We are still WAY UP! By the way and for the record I claim AZ, but I am here in TX serving my country and supporting the Texans for now. :chk


Ummmmm, I think you need a recount there brother......Our opening volley has you beat. And I know that I can sustain a war for a few years.........

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> That is how I play. We should wait for Jeff's to land tomorrow or the next day.


I'm waiting. :ss



Nabinger16 said:


> Nothing like blowing up the General of our army to win the war!


I will never be taken!



Papichulo said:


> Trust me he will see my face before his fate:tu


Well, I already have yours packaged ... you won't be alive when I'm through with you. Ok, maybe you'll still be alive but i'll wipe that TX smile off your face.  Then again, I might not even get to the post office before you take me out ...


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Ummmmm, I think you need a recount there brother......Our opening volley has you beat. And I know that I can sustain a war for a few years.........
> 
> Ron


That's the thing about the Hoosiers. We are fiesty and smart. We wait until the dust settles before we do anything. We've been calculating our return for weeks. you are all doomed.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> That's the thing about the Hoosiers. We are fiesty and smart. We wait until the dust settles before we do anything. We've been calculating our return for weeks. you are all doomed.


A Daisy if you do

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> That's the thing about the Hoosiers. We are fiesty and smart. We wait until the dust settles before we do anything. We've been calculating our return for weeks. you are all doomed.


there ya go again................sounding like one of those little ankle nipping dogs w/the high pitched yip


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> there ya go again................sounding like one of those little ankle nipping dogs w/the high pitched yip


Yes, yes I do. Eventually, my nip and yip will annoy you so much that you will surrender. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Ummmmm, I think you need a recount there brother......Our opening volley has you beat. And I know that I can sustain a war for a few years.........
> 
> Ron


If you devide your guys bombs as single hits they do not; however, if I was a betting man you will step up with some huge bombs and I will have to step as well. Do the math.


----------



## gocowboys

I hope you guys don't think the pics I posted in the other thread are just heading south do you?


I hope not.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I'm waiting. :ss
> 
> I will never be taken!
> 
> Well, I already have yours packaged ... you won't be alive when I'm through with you. Ok, maybe you'll still be alive but i'll wipe that TX smile off your face.  Then again, I might not even get to the post office before you take me out ...


 I am miffed when your package will be delivered. I hope this week. I am waiting for it to hit:chk I see it as a warm up and a nuke all at one time:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Ummmmm, I think you need a recount there brother......Our opening volley has you beat. And I know that I can sustain a war for a few years.........





Papichulo said:


> If you devide your guys bombs as single hits they do not; however, if I was a betting man you will step up with some huge bombs and I will have to step as well. Do the math.


Do I see a war within a war brewing? I think i do! oo


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I hope you guys don't think the pics I posted in the other thread are just heading south do you?
> 
> I hope not.


Reggie! Of course, you know you're my #1 target. I haven't forgotten and I already have my return fire figured out.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> If you devide your guys bombs as single hits they do not; however, if I was a betting man you will step up with some huge bombs and I will have to step as well. Do the math.


ok, 6 packages, times 2 in each package equals 12 :tu

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Yes, yes I do. Eventually, my nip and yip will annoy you so much that you will surrender. :ss


or put you out of my misery :gn


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> ok, 6 packages, times 2 in each package equals 12 :tu
> 
> Ron


With yours and snakes together or what eh? Don't get me wrong you guys did beat me up good:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> or put you out of my misery :gn


fair enough. I'm the yippee dog that could ...


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> fair enough. I'm the yippee dog that could ...


yippie or hippie


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> yippie or hippie


both?  although I don't think i would make much of a hippie. :chk


----------



## rack04

Nabinger16 said:


> I know this poor white boy is hurting!!! You and Papichulo tore the hell out of me!!! I'll have some pics up soon. But DAMN..... next time I peck a fight I'm going to pick on some Canadians or something.


Where are the pics? :tu


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> Where are the pics? :tu


Soon for Jeff is two weeks from now.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

The Dakotan said:


> That's the thing about the Hoosiers. We are fiesty and smart. We wait until the dust settles before we do anything. We've been calculating our return for weeks. you are all doomed.


Ummm....I've been called feisty before but never accused of being smart. My momma used to tie a bell around my neck so I wouldn't wander off too far in the corn field.

MCS


----------



## snkbyt

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummm....I've been called feisty before but never accused of being smart. My momma used to tie a bell around my neck so I wouldn't wander off too far in the corn field.
> 
> MCS


children of the corn.....................................:mn


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Soon for Jeff is two weeks from now.


I haven't gotten any packages from Texas yet, so I don't have pics. :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

The Dakotan said:


> I haven't gotten any packages from Texas yet, so I don't have pics. :tu


Ooooooohh!! BURN!!!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Jeff, you should get mine today or tomorrow. So then you may post pics!


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ooooooohh!! BURN!!!
> 
> MCS


No burn here, I just had to send the right stuff to him!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> No burn here, I just had to send the right stuff to him!


Ooooooohhh!!! Double BURN!!!

MCS

Just wanting to say "BURN!" today


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ooooooohhh!!! Double BURN!!!
> 
> MCS
> 
> Just wanting to say "BURN!" today


How do you figure? I was waiting for my Pirate's Gold:r:r:chk:tu


----------



## gocowboys

0306 2400 0000 8228 0964
0305 0830 0002 0773 3584
0305 0830 0002 0773 3591
0305 0830 0002 0773 3607


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> 0306 2400 0000 8228 0964
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3584
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3591
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3607


I'm so glad that not one of them is headed my way!


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I'm so glad that not one of them is headed my way!


If you're so scared maybe you should stay away from your mailbox today. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> If you're so scared maybe you should stay away from your mailbox today. :tu


Like any good leader, I have people to do the dirty work for me. Maybe Critch wants to pick up my mail today?  I have a feeling texas is gunning for me ... yikes.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Like any good leader, I have people to do the dirty work for me. Maybe Critch wants to pick up my mail today?  I have a feeling texas is gunning for me ... yikes.


Maybe Critch shouldn't pick up his own mail today. :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Maybe Critch shouldn't pick up his own mail today. :tu


Maybe nobody should ever get their mail today or ever and live in caves!

BURN!!!

MCS


----------



## rack04

Major Captain Silly said:


> Maybe nobody should ever get their mail today or ever and live in caves!
> 
> BURN!!!
> 
> MCS


Ohh and you shouldn't check yours either.


----------



## snkbyt

still smack talking over here I see


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> still smack talking over here I see


You know it.


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> still smack talking over here I see


Why of course! What else would we do? Indiana has already fired back, just waiting to see if the Texans are still alive.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Ohh and you shouldn't check yours either.


Maybe I won't!!

BURN!!!!!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly

snkbyt said:


> still smack talking over here I see


Maybe we are!!!

BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

The Dakotan said:


> I haven't gotten any packages from Texas yet, so I don't have pics. :tu


I got two packages today, so now I'll post pics. 



Papichulo said:


> Jeff, you should get mine today or tomorrow. So then you may post pics!


Brent. I don't know what to say. I do, however, know how to respond. :ss










These will be my first Graycliffs. awesome. thanks so much!



rack04 said:


> If you're so scared maybe you should stay away from your mailbox today. :tu


I wasn't scared, so I picked up my mail. I got Justin's "present" and here's the damage:










I should point out that Justin sent me some info about "how large is Texas" I don't want to speculate but rack seems to be obsessed with size ...

Thanks for the great smokes Brent & Justin. but i'm not dead yet.


----------



## ttours

I should point out that Justin sent me some info about "how large is Texas" I don't want to speculate but rack seems to be obsessed with size ...

Thanks for the great smokes Brent & Justin. but i'm not dead yet. [/QUOTE]

We defer from talking about size as we do not want to battle the woman of your great state.!!!:tu

He has no arms and no legs and yet he professes his ability to do battle.

Way to lob the big one Justin

tt:cb


----------



## The Dakotan

ttours said:


> We defer from talking about size as we do not want to battle the woman of your great state.!!!:tu
> 
> He has no arms and no legs and yet he professes his ability to do battle.
> 
> Way to lob the big one Justin
> 
> tt:cb


Yeah, they got me good. I don't have my legs but my arms are working just fine! You'll soon see how good I can do battle!  Nice you could join us TT. Welcome to the party. I do hope you plan to get involved rather than stand on the sidelines like Romo did this week.:r:r


----------



## ttours

The Dakotan said:


> Yeah, they got me good. I don't have my legs but my arms are working just fine! You'll soon see how good I can do battle!  Nice you could join us TT. Welcome to the party. I do hope you plan to get involved rather than stand on the sidelines like Romo did this week.:r:r


There are certain things that are untouchable in Texas. Romo ain't one of them. I have received specific orders from command on who to bomb and when. We are not a rag tag operation of malcontents. We are highly tuned bombing machines. If my fearless leader allows me the courtesy I will gladly see that your arms no longer attach!!!:tu

Waiting for orders sir!

tt:cb


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I got two packages today, so now I'll post pics.
> 
> Brent. I don't know what to say. I do, however, know how to respond. :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be my first Graycliffs. awesome. thanks so much!
> 
> I wasn't scared, so I picked up my mail. I got Justin's "present" and here's the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out that Justin sent me some info about "how large is Texas" I don't want to speculate but rack seems to be obsessed with size ...
> 
> Thanks for the great smokes Brent & Justin. but i'm not dead yet.


Jeff, I am glad you like the package and I was hoping you had never tried the Gs. Enjoy the EDGE SQUARED and the AVO too.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Jeff, I am glad you like the package and I was hoping you had never tried the Gs. Enjoy the EDGE SQUARED and the AVO too.


I wondered what the unbanded one is. Awesome, I haven't tried that either! You hit me good! geez. how will I respond? I think i'll manage. You better reinforce the mailbox because it's about to get revolutionary on your a$$!!


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I wondered what the unbanded one is. Awesome, I haven't tried that either! You hit me good! geez. how will I respond? I think i'll manage. You better reinforce the mailbox because it's about to get revolutionary on your a$$!!


I am always ready for FL and IN. Just waiting for Ron to repspond, that is if my package made it to him. I know another huge gorilla that should have received his package too!


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I am always ready for FL and IN. Just waiting for Ron to repspond, that is if my package made it to him. I know another huge gorilla that should have received his package too!


hats off to you ... we'll see what the others say and do! :ss


----------



## Nabinger16

Ok folks... bear with me, it's very hard to type in a full body cast from the massive explosion caused by a few gorillas down south.

*To start off Brent (Papichulo) decided to return fire with some major heat.....*

Very nice my friend!!!! That PAM is going to taste mighty fine and I've been wanting to try one of those Fire's. Well done Brother!

*Next came along Justin (Rack04). This is a man that means serious business...*

DAMN BROTHER, I'm hurtin' after all that! A lot of those sticks I haven't had the opportunity to try, and Fuente Sun Grown is a personal favorite of mine.

*You Texans don't screw around!!!!*

You guys both rock!!! But don't let your guard down, I have not yet begun to fight!!

If that kind of beating wasn't enough, Ron (Ron1yy) and Alex (snkbyt) decided I needed to be educated in the matter of who really is the US Bombing Superpower.

I foolishly made the statement that Indiana was could claim this title.

*I was foolish and now I'm OWNED by Florida!!!!*​
Who the hell does this!?! These are full boxes!! MY god, this was a preemptive strike that I have no way to strike back at! My jaw literally dropped open and stayed that way all day! I have no way to possibly return fire. I'm sure going try, but if I sent you guys my entire collection it would still be unimpressive compared to this bomb.

Ron, Alex... You guys are just.... DAMN.... I'm speechless.

*Hello my name is Trent, I am a born and bred Hoosier. I am at war with Texas, but I am OWNED by Florida!!!*​


----------



## Papichulo

Those are all fine cigars and I knew my brothers in FL were going to kill somebody. Looks like you were it:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

0103 8555 7491 8607 9095

0103 8555 7493 0142 2447


----------



## The Dakotan

Nabinger16 said:


> *Hello my name is Trent, I am a born and bred Hoosier. I am at war with Texas, but I am OWNED by Florida!!!*​


Yes, yes you are. Wow. All I can say is wow!


----------



## Nabinger16

Papichulo said:


> Those are all fine cigars and I knew my brothers in FL were going to kill somebody. Looks like you were it:tu


You guys all tore me a new one, and I have a feeling it's still not over.

Any of you guys ever been in a fight where you gotten your ass kicked, you know your butt has been handed to you, but you still keep swinging just to try to keep a little dignity. :hn


----------



## Papichulo

Nabinger16 said:


> You guys all tore me a new one, and I have a feeling it's still not over.
> 
> Any of you guys ever been in a fight where you gotten your ass kicked, you know your butt has been handed to you, but you still keep swinging just to try to keep a little dignity. :hn


I do not believe I have ever lost a fight; however, I think I stirred up the Gods and I will be smashed. I might have to say uncle, but I will not go down without a fight.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Those are all fine cigars and I knew my brothers in FL were going to kill somebody. *Looks like you were it*:tu


WRONG!!!!!!

After what you did!!!!! I am going to make it my PERSONAL Mission to show you exactly how to Kill a Humi!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> WRONG!!!!!!
> 
> After what you did!!!!! I am going to make it my PERSONAL Mission to show you exactly how to Kill a Humi!!!!
> 
> Ron


I can hardly wait to see the pics:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Ron1YY said:


> WRONG!!!!!!
> 
> After what you did!!!!! I am going to make it my PERSONAL Mission to show you exactly how to Kill a Humi!!!!
> 
> Ron


You and SNKBYT pretty much did that to mine with Papichulo in the mix as well. I'm looking for a bigger cooler!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

All I can say is this war is getting CRAZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYY! Who's your daddy?


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> All I can say is this war is getting CRAZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYY! Who's your daddy?


Don't forget, I've yet to lay waste of Florida. I've done handed out my fair share of damage to Indiana. Now I must concentrate my efforts to the other side of the gulf.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Don't forget, I've yet to lay waste of Florida. I've done handed out my fair share of damage to Indiana. Now I must concentrate my efforts to the other side of the gulf.


Get to it brother:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Rackley, Rackorama, the Rackmeister, Rockolage, Racked, Rackkage, Racktagious, Rackariffic, The Rackologist has spoken with a bomb that goes a little something like this:


















Now that's a nice rack!!!

Thanks Justin!!!

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> All I can say is this war is getting CRAZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYY! Who's your daddy?


I'm about to be your daddy ... well, until ron gets you!



rack04 said:


> Don't forget, I've yet to lay waste of Florida. I've done handed out my fair share of damage to Indiana. Now I must concentrate my efforts to the other side of the gulf.


Don't get too comfortable. you're about to be smacked! :tu



Major Captain Silly said:


> Now that's a nice rack!!!
> 
> Thanks Justin!!!
> 
> MCS


Nice Rack indeed!


----------



## rack04

Enjoy the smokes. I accept your unconditional surrender. If you haven't tried the Tatuaje Serie P or PLPC you're in for a treat.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> Enjoy the smokes. I accept your unconditional surrender. If you haven't tried the Tatuaje Serie P or PLPC you're in for a treat.


Your bomb had 6 smokes I've never tried but have been wanting to try. Very perceptive of you!

MCS

It's hard to trash talk when people are really being nice but, I'm gonna get you SUCKKAA!


----------



## Nabinger16

Major Captain Silly said:


> It's hard to trash talk when people are really being nice but, I'm gonna get you SUCKKAA!


Yeah, no kidding.... I'm thinking right now they can say pretty much anything they want, and receive a very respectful "Yes Sir" from me.


----------



## gocowboys

Nabinger16 said:


> Yeah, no kidding.... I'm thinking right now they can say pretty much anything they want, and receive a very respectful "Yes Sir" from me.


There is more coming.


----------



## Nabinger16

reggiebuckeye said:


> There is more coming.


That's what I am affraid of. :mn


----------



## The Dakotan

Nabinger16 said:


> That's what I am affraid of. :mn


i got your back ...


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> i got your back ...


Help yourself first. You are targeted too.


----------



## field

There is one hell of a lot of activity here in the WAR threads. Some incredible hits, lots of carnage. 

It is hard to keep up with all of the amazing hits, so I am just going to go back to packing bags and boxes. 

There are some announced bombs already in the air. There are more coming. Do not go quietly into that dark night!

Justin, your package arrived today, and I will post the damage tomorrow. Very nice strike, thank you VERY MUCH! 

So many targets, so little time,.. :mn


----------



## gocowboys

You can surrender before it gets worse.


----------



## field

reggiebuckeye said:


> You can surrender before it gets worse.


:r Good one, Reggie. You might want to leave the lights on for a few more nights!


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> You can surrender before it gets worse.


Wow. for a second I thought you were a Gator fan ... DELUSIONAL!


----------



## rack04

field said:


> :r Good one, Reggie. You might want to leave the lights on for a few more nights!


----------



## gocowboys

field said:


> :r Good one, Reggie. You might want to leave the lights on for a few more nights!





The Dakotan said:


> Wow. for a second I thought you were a Gator fan ... DELUSIONAL!


If you surrender now, we may forgive you for the ones on the way now. I can only speak for me, but I may be able to talk the rest of the state into accepting the terms of your surrender.


----------



## field

reggiebuckeye said:


> If you surrender now, we may forgive you for the ones on the way now. I can only speak for me, but I may be able to talk the rest of the state into accepting the terms of your surrender.


Y'all aint from around here are ya? :r


----------



## Papichulo

This is killing me. I got hit from the west coast today. What is next? I do not know. Let us wait for the rest of the bombs to hit. This is getting good.


----------



## gocowboys

field said:


> Y'all aint from around here are ya? :r


People from IN are slow on the uptake.

No we are not.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> People from IN are slow on the uptake.
> 
> No we are not.


i don't get it. what are we slow about. i'm soooooo 

one day, Indiana will rise to the great intellectual standard of texa$$. :r

Reggie, i'm coming for you!


----------



## field

Have a nice day!


----------



## kdhoffma

MCS, thanks for the bomb! 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113244
It somehow ended up in my apt complex main office and they didn't let me know to pick it up until today... not sure if the mail person put it in the wrong mailbox or what, anyhow I got it. All sticks I have not tried, so I'm ready to dig in.

I've been beaten up over the past couple of weeks. Looks like some retaliation is in store...


----------



## gocowboys

That is what I like to hear. A return strike.


----------



## field

As promised, here is a picture of the nice hit Justin (rack04) put on me day before yesterday.










Some outstanding stuff there, Justin. Thanks! Good hit!

And Today, I got a nice warning shot from Reggiebuckeye:










Great smokes, Reggie, thanks! A bit late on the warning, but I do appreciate it.

Then, out of left field, cigar_40 smacks some nice ones on me!










Great sticks, Andy, to be sure. Thanks very much! A bit premature on the RIP though. 

Three great BOTL, very generous, with excellent taste in cigars! I greatly appreciate your kindness.


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie hit me today. The damage:










To answer your question, Reggie, my answer is no!!!

Unless you want to stop the madness!

Thanks for the awesome sticks.


----------



## Papichulo

field said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the nice hit Justin (rack04) put on me day before yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some outstanding stuff there, Justin. Thanks! Good hit!
> 
> And Today, I got a nice warning shot from Reggiebuckeye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great smokes, Reggie, thanks! A bit late on the warning, but I do appreciate it.
> 
> Then, out of left field, cigar_40 smacks some nice ones on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great sticks, Andy, to be sure. Thanks very much! A bit premature on the RIP though.
> 
> Three great BOTL, very generous, with excellent taste in cigars! I greatly appreciate your kindness.


TX way out in front. Nice score!


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> TX way out in front. Nice score!


I think so.....but Alabama's in last (what else is new)


----------



## snkbyt

nice hits today...................:ss

posted the 2 that hit me in the other thread


----------



## Ron1YY

Reggie and Mark hit me up yesterday also. I posted in the war thread,


No pics because of Vista and I am not about to get another camera that is capatible with Vista. I'm on the verge of putting my XP system back online......


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Reggie and Mark hit me up yesterday also. I posted in the war thread,
> 
> No pics because of Vista and I am not about to get another camera that is capatible with Vista. I'm on the verge of putting my XP system back online......
> 
> Ron


we'll take care of this problem this weekend


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I got hit by reggiebuckeye yesterday with 5 fabulous smokes including a San Cristobal and a couple of the Padilla Hybrids I was whining about:



I'm pretty much gonna stick to bombing noobs. I'm like outta my league here:ss

MCS


----------



## rack04

I've taken serious damage here folks. This war has gotten out of control. I like it. You sent some of my favorites. Thanks alot Jeff.


----------



## snkbyt

nice stick



rack04 said:


> I've taken serious damage here folks. This war has gotten out of control. I like it. You sent some of my favorites. Thanks alot Jeff.


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> nice stick


Nice score Rack!!!! Jeff WTG!


----------



## Nabinger16

Check out the hurtin' Reggie and Matthew (Bigkerm) put on me a couple of days ago!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109423&page=78

This war has gone crazy!!! And I'm getting *ANNIHILATED*!!!!


----------



## field

rack04 said:


> I've taken serious damage here folks. This war has gotten out of control. I like it. You sent some of my favorites. Thanks alot Jeff.


Great hit on a great target! Good work Jeff.

:tu


----------



## kdhoffma

Fire in the hole!

0307 0020 0002 2536 4875
0307 0020 0002 2536 4882
0307 0020 0002 2536 4899


----------



## Seanohue

And the battle continues!

http://imageshack.us

Kevin (kdhoffma) unleashed a barrage of some of my favorites (DPG Blue, LFD DL, Tat P) as well as a few other smokes that have slipped under the radar of me. :tu Thanks for all of the cigars Kevin 

The battle is yours for now Texas, but you have not won the war!


----------



## Ron1YY

Nice Hit!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

very nice indeed!


----------



## gocowboys

Field, that was evil. A very good hit. Thank you. I am sorry I could not get on sooner. I have been trying to finish school work online with no computer. My computers went belly up on me and I am trying to fix them now.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Seanohue said:


> And the battle continues!
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Kevin (kdhoffma) unleashed a barrage of some of my favorites (DPG Blue, LFD DL, Tat P) as well as a few other smokes that have slipped under the radar of me. :tu Thanks for all of the cigars Kevin
> 
> The battle is yours for now Texas, but you have not won the war!


I got the same package from Kevin! That's crazy!! I'm gonna get you Kevin!!!

Thanks Bro,

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16

Seanohue said:


> And the battle continues!
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Kevin (kdhoffma) unleashed a barrage of some of my favorites (DPG Blue, LFD DL, Tat P) as well as a few other smokes that have slipped under the radar of me. :tu Thanks for all of the cigars Kevin
> 
> The battle is yours for now Texas, but you have not won the war!


Kevin's on a roll Boys!!! He hit me with one a couple days ago also. It will actually be my first Pepin and my first Tat. VERY NICE HIT my Friend! Thanks Bro!


----------



## Papichulo

Texas is still beating down IN!


----------



## Nabinger16

Papichulo said:


> Texas is still beating down IN!


(insert "hanging head in shame" smiley here)


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Texas is still beating down IN!


only in your imagination Brent. :tu Everyone needs an active imagination and yours is working overtime! :r


----------



## Papichulo

I have to begin to stimulate my imagination grasshopper


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I have to begin to stimulate my imagination grasshopper


Oh SH!T!!!!! I remember the last time Brent said that!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Oh SH!T!!!!! I remember the last time Brent said that!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


what?..................he blew his wad early in the game..........and he is outta twenties.....................................:r


----------



## field

reggiebuckeye said:


> Field, that was evil. A very good hit. Thank you. I am sorry I could not get on sooner. I have been trying to finish school work online with no computer. My computers went belly up on me and I am trying to fix them now.


Glad they got there, Reggie. Let me know if you need computer help!

Good luck on a speedy recovery :ss


----------



## gocowboys

field said:


> Glad they got there, Reggie. Let me know if you need computer help!
> 
> Good luck on a speedy recovery :ss


It is better. Not perfect, but better. The cost of repairs has slowed me down a little. I will be back strong in no time.


----------



## The Dakotan

This thread needs to be resurrected.










After much thought, I've decided to give peace a chance. I'm involved in two other wars: against Florida's aggression & with Florida against Michigan's far worse aggression. I need a break and thus cede victory to Reggie. Nobody else. Just Reggie.

Reggie, why do Buckeye brothers fight anyway?


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much thought, I've decided to give peace a chance. I'm involved in two other wars: against Florida's aggression & with Florida against Michigan's far worse aggression. I need a break and thus cede victory to Reggie. Nobody else. Just Reggie.
> 
> Reggie, why do Buckeye brothers fight anyway?


I won. Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I won. Was there ever any doubt?


What can I say? you're just the better man. :hn


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> I won. Was there ever any doubt?


*YES!!!:ss*


----------



## The Dakotan

*Gotcha!!*


----------



## ttours

The Dakotan said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much thought, I've decided to give peace a chance. I'm involved in two other wars: against Florida's aggression & with Florida against Michigan's far worse aggression. I need a break and thus cede victory to Reggie. Nobody else. Just Reggie.
> 
> Reggie, why do Buckeye brothers fight anyway?


In Texas we respect the DEAD!!!

tt:cb


----------



## The Dakotan

ttours said:


> In Texas we respect the DEAD!!!
> 
> tt:cb


Oh, we'll see who's dead in a bit.


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie ... REGGIE!!!!!!! I think i killed Reggie. We haven't heard anything from him in 36 hours ... at least since a special present arrived.


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> Reggie ... REGGIE!!!!!!! I think i killed Reggie. We haven't heard anything from him in 36 hours ... at least since a special present arrived.


I am still alive you sneaky litte..........

I have no words right now.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am still alive you sneaky litte..........
> 
> I have no words right now.


All I really want to know is whether or not you YIELD! 

Reggie? Who's your daddy?


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> All I really want to know is whether or not you YIELD!
> 
> Reggie? Who's your daddy?


If I yield? I am a bit confused. Didn't you state that I won? I have no need to say anything. You declared me the victor. I don't have to do anything.

Thank you for the smokes.


----------



## The Professor

reggiebuckeye said:


> If I yield? I am a bit confused. Didn't you state that I won? I have no need to say anything. You declared me the victor. I don't have to do anything.
> 
> Thank you for the smokes.


OK ... I'll be the one to ask b/c I'm curious as hell. To quote Se7en[/], "What's in the box?!?!?!?!!!"


----------



## gocowboys

The Professor said:


> OK ... I'll be the one to ask b/c I'm curious as hell. To quote Se7en[/], "What's in the box?!?!?!?!!!"




I got a box of Padron 2000 and some very bashful cigars.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I got a box of Padron 2000 and some very bashful cigars.


15 bashful cigars to be exact. 

Reggie, I said that I surrender to you as a decoy. it worked. i win.


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> 15 bashful cigars to be exact.
> 
> Reggie, I said that I surrender to you as a decoy. it worked. i win.


It is in print. I won already. Not even concerned. Thank you for the cigars.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> It is in print. I won already. Not even concerned. Thank you for the cigars.


That's ok reggie. you can think you won if you wish. I just wanted an excuse to give some great sticks to a great BOTL and friend. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> That's ok reggie. you can think you won if you wish. I just wanted an excuse to give some great sticks to a great BOTL and friend. :tu


Like I said, thank you. It was an awesome hit. I am going to enjoy everyone.


----------



## rack04

:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> :tu


Justin, nice to see that your here. I haven't seen you post in awhile, (you may have, I just haven't seen it) Thought that you were gone, truly glad to see you around.


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> Justin, nice to see that your here. I haven't seen you post in awhile, (you may have, I just haven't seen it) Thought that you were gone, truly glad to see you around.


I've been around, just haven't posted much. There has been alot of things going on in my life. For now, most of them good. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> I've been around, just haven't posted much. There has been alot of things going on in my life. For now, most of them good. :tu


Well Its good to hear that its good stuff.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I've been around, just haven't posted much. There has been alot of things going on in my life. For now, most of them good. :tu


At least they are good things.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I've been around, just haven't posted much. There has been alot of things going on in my life. For now, most of them good. :tu


That's great!



Papichulo said:


> At least they are good things.


I think this is a sign that IN vs. TX should end our truce.


----------



## Papichulo

I was never really fighting anyone. I just enjoyed the game:tu


----------



## rack04

Opps. Wrong thread sorry. :r


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Opps. Wrong thread sorry. :r


That's what I thought. Had to run to your Texas bothers for help. You can run but you can't hide!!!


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> That's what I thought. Had to run to your Texas bothers for help. You can run but you can't hide!!!


Actually I can because I'm moving to Dallas on May 19th. :tg


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Actually I can because I'm moving to Dallas on May 19th. :tg


interesting. when is the baby due? and what is your new address?


----------



## rack04

Insert cricket sounds here.


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> Insert cricket sounds here.


You stirring the pot again?


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> You stirring the pot again?


oh no!!!:chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Of course Justin is stirring the pot again. Interesting. He just doesn't know that his address may be temporarily hidden but, eventually, I'll get it. When that day comes he's in for a world of hurt. 

maybe we're ready for another round?  or is reggie still to beat up from the last gift i sent him. haha


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> You stirring the pot again?


No not me. :tu Don't forget Reggie that you were the one that starting this war.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Of course Justin is stirring the pot again. Interesting. He just doesn't know that his address may be temporarily hidden but, eventually, I'll get it. When that day comes he's in for a world of hurt.
> 
> maybe we're ready for another round?  or is reggie still to beat up from the last gift i sent him. haha


Can I play too :ss :ss !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Can I play too :ss :ss !!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Absolutely not. :hn


----------



## The Dakotan

oh boy ... Ron's baaaaccccccckkkkk.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Absolutely not. :hn


Now Justin, Are we cross :r !!!!!



The Dakotan said:


> oh boy ... Ron's baaaaccccccckkkkk.


Jeff, Let me know when the fun and games begin :tu :ss :r

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Now Justin, Are we cross :r !!!!!


Ron I'm still licking my wounds from the humi bomb.

Now on the other hand you should really hear what Jeff says about you behind your back. It's just downright rude to you and your state of Florida. :r


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Jeff, Let me know when the fun and games begin :tu :ss :r
> 
> Ron


tomorrow. :ss



rack04 said:


> Ron I'm still licking my wounds from the humi bomb.
> 
> Now on the other hand you should really hear what Jeff says about you behind your back. It's just downright rude to you and your state of Florida. :r


Now Justin, are you trying to provoke our wonderful FL brother? I think Ron is smarter than that. 

Things will begin again tomorrow. :chk


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Things will begin again tomorrow. :chk


Jeff, don't you dare. :mn


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> Jeff, don't you dare. :mn


:r:r:r:r:r

:hn


----------



## rack04

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> :hn


Not helping. :r


----------



## volfan

The Dakotan said:


> Now Justin, are you trying to provoke our wonderful FL brother? I *think* Ron is smarter than that.
> 
> Things will begin again tomorrow. :chk


So what you are saying, Jeff, is that you *THINK* Ron is smarter and not that you know Ron is smarter. Kind of a subtle jab at Ron, huh?

scottie


----------



## Ron1YY

volfan said:


> So what you are saying, Jeff, is that you *THINK* Ron is smarter and not that you know Ron is smarter. Kind of a subtle jab at Ron, huh?
> 
> scottie


When did you say you were coming back to Florida Scottie???? :ss

Just a question...........:r

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> tomorrow. :ss
> 
> Now Justin, are you trying to provoke our wonderful FL brother? I think Ron is smarter than that.
> 
> Things will begin again tomorrow. :chk


Well, would you look at that!!!!!!!

I'll be in need of that brand new addy I keep hearing about then :ss

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Well, would you look at that!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be in need of that brand new addy I keep hearing about then :ss
> 
> Ron


If you're talking about my address well then all you have to do is ask. My new address is:

Motter Focker
Bloomington IN


----------



## volfan

Ron1YY said:


> When did you say you were coming back to Florida Scottie???? :ss
> 
> Just a question...........:r
> 
> Ron


Ron, I got nothing but mad respect for you. I do not want to get you mad at me, I was just advising Jeff as to a better way to put things. And I should be in Miami by the end of the summer/early fall.

scottie


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Jeff, don't you dare. :mn


It was going to be bad before ... but after your antics tonight you will be crying yourself to sleep.

But domination should be familiar to you.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> It was going to be bad before ... but after your antics tonight you will be crying yourself to sleep.
> 
> But domination should be familiar to you.


Oh hell. You know what F*ck it. GAME ON!! :r


----------



## volfan

now that is funny, Jeff. but you may get Kenny a little upset if you go picking on A&M. You do not want Kenny mad.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> now that is funny, Jeff. but you may get Kenny a little upset if you go picking on A&M. You do not want Kenny mad.
> 
> scottie


Don't you laugh too, you tye dyed hippie. :tu


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> Oh hell. You know what F*ck it. GAME ON!! :r


:r:r:r

OMFG. That made me laff so hard!

:r:r:r


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Well, would you look at that!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be in need of that brand new addy I keep hearing about then :ss
> 
> Ron


Oh, I'll give it to you. :ss Poor Justin, just thought he was getting a couple of boxes ... 



rack04 said:


> If you're talking about my address well then all you have to do is ask. My new address is:
> 
> Motter Focker
> Bloomington IN


You're only making it worse. :hn:hn



volfan said:


> So what you are saying, Jeff, is that you *THINK* Ron is smarter and not that you know Ron is smarter. Kind of a subtle jab at Ron, huh?
> 
> scottie





volfan said:


> Ron, I got nothing but mad respect for you. I do not want to get you mad at me, I was just advising Jeff as to a better way to put things. And I should be in Miami by the end of the summer/early fall.
> 
> scottie


Scottie, you must have taught darrel how to do this:


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Don't you laugh too, you tye dyed hippie. :tu


thanks man. nicest thing I have been called in a while.

scottie

TYE DYE RULES
Play "truckin'" again or even "Alice's Restaurant"


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Oh hell. You know what F*ck it. GAME ON!! :r


you're only making it worse ...



volfan said:


> now that is funny, Jeff. but you may get Kenny a little upset if you go picking on A&M. You do not want Kenny mad.
> 
> scottie


WHAT?!??! kenny, if you read this ... i LOVE A&M ... and the Big 12. But you know who I hate? the SEC. don't you? 



rack04 said:


> Don't you laugh too, you tye dyed hippie. :tu


OMFG!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dakotan




----------



## rack04

It's all fun until someone gets hurt. DC # 0103 8555 7494 7378 0482


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> It's all fun until someone gets hurt. DC # 0103 8555 7494 7378 0482


Oh no you didn't!!!!!!!!!!! I guess your little Aggie bomb will pass my nuclear warhead in mid-air!!! :r:r


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> It's all fun until someone gets hurt. DC # 0103 8555 7494 7378 0482


well ... *that* didn't take long. :r


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!!!!!!!!! I guess your little Aggie bomb will pass my nuclear warhead in mid-air!!! :r:r


Holy sh*t this is fun. I should have gone right to bed when I got home from the herf.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> WHAT?!??! kenny, if you read this ... i LOVE A&M ... and the Big 12. But you know who I hate? the SEC. don't you?


Kiss ass!!


----------



## The Dakotan

If anyone wants Justin's addy, just PM me. :chk

It's fun for you now but you are about to be annihilated!


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> If anyone wants Justin's addy, just PM me. :chk
> 
> It's fun for you now but you are about to be annihilated!


Ah, can't handle your own business. I see how you want to play.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Ah, can't handle your own business. I see how you want to play.


I guess we'll see who handles whom on friday or saturday. :r:r


----------



## volfan

bump for jeff


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> bump for jeff


Are you stirring the pot Scottie?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Are you stirring the pot Scottie?


No sir. Just making sure Kenny sees this.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> No sir. Just making sure Kenny sees this.
> 
> scottie


Well then carry on. Maybe I should just pm him. :tu


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Well then carry on. Maybe I should just pm him. :tu


brilliant!!!


----------



## rack04

> When their country calls, Texas Aggies go to war. From the Spanish-American War and World War I to Operation Iraqi Freedom, Aggies have been in the forefront of America's armed forces, producing more officers than any other school outside the service academies. More than 20,000 Texas Aggies served in World War II, for instance, including more than 14,000 as commissioned officers. Trained in leadership and the knowledge required for warfare, Aggies have served with distinction in all branches of the military service.


Aggie Muster in Baghdad:


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Are you stirring the pot Scottie?


he is. Kenny, don't listen to these guys. they don't know what they're talking about!



volfan said:


> No sir. Just making sure Kenny sees this.
> 
> scottie


:hn:hn



volfan said:


> brilliant!!!


not so much. :ss

hmmm. i wonder where this is headed ...

0307 0020 0004 5477 9501 :ss:ss

again, i reiterate:


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> hmmm. i wonder where this is headed ...
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 5477 9501 :ss:ss


I'm pretty sure the scud I sent out this morning will intercept this out of the sky. So my guess is that it's going to land somewhere between hell (Indiana) and Texas. :r


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I'm pretty sure the scud I sent out this morning will intercept this out of the sky. So my guess is that it's going to land somewhere between hell (Indiana) and Texas. :r


Awesome! So you're saying that you sent the "little scud that could"? or in this case couldn't get all the way to Indiana. So, it's landing between indiana and texas. at least you know better!! :r:r:r


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Awesome! So you're saying that you sent the "little scud that could"? or in this case couldn't get all the way to Indiana. So, it's landing between indiana and texas. at least you know better!! :r:r:r


For a PHD candidate you sure can't read. :r My scud will absolutely take out your empty boxes. :hn


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I'm pretty sure the scud I sent out this morning will intercept this out of the sky. So my guess is that it's going to land somewhere between hell (Indiana) and Texas. :r





rack04 said:


> For a PHD candidate you sure can't read. :r My scud will absolutely take out your empty boxes. :hn


Oh, I can read. You said hell = indiana, and your "bomb" would land somewhere in between. :r i guess your "bomb" just doesn't have enough to it.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Oh, I can read. You said hell = indiana, and your "bomb" would land somewhere in between. :r i guess your "bomb" just doesn't have enough to it.


I was referring to your question about where your package is headed. If it is heading towards Texas I'm confident that my scud will intercept it, causing it to fall out of the sky, subsequently landing in "parts unknown". <----wrestling reference for Perry's enjoyment.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I was referring to your question about where your package is headed. If it is heading towards Texas I'm confident that my scud will intercept it, causing it to fall out of the sky, subsequently landing in "parts unknown". <----wrestling reference for Perry's enjoyment.


well we should know on friday or saturday. somehow, i think it will manage despite your attempts to avoid catastrophe.


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> I was referring to your question about where your package is headed. If it is heading towards Texas I'm confident that my scud will intercept it, causing it to fall out of the sky, subsequently landing in "parts unknown". <----wrestling reference for Perry's enjoyment.


:r:r
Should we check Jeff into the Smack Down Hotel


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> :r:r
> Should we check Jeff into the Smack Down Hotel


does Perry want more brownies? :r:r


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> does Perry want more brownies? :r:r


:r









While I always welcome brownies, this is a fight between Texas and Indiana Jones


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I always welcome brownies, this is a fight between Texas and Indiana Jones


wow. read the thread and you'll see that any sh!t stirrers get targeted as well. :ss


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> wow. read the thread and you'll see that any sh!t stirrers get targeted as well. :ss


Stir this slap nuts


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> Stir this slap nuts


i don't think you need me to do that. i hear that you do that very well yourself.


----------



## The Dakotan

Where are all my other Indiana BOTL?!??!?!??!


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> Where are all my other Indiana BOTL?!??!?!??!


translation: I'm scared :r


----------



## rack04

BigVito said:


> translation: I'm scared :r


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## Texan in Mexico

rack04 said:


> :tpd:


A Texan will always stand up for another Texan - I believe this will grow exponentially very soon...


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> :tpd:





BigVito said:


> :tpd:


boy ... there's a lot of stupid going on in this thread :bn


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> boy ... there's a lot of stupid going on in this thread :bn


non more stupid then this post above


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> non more stupid then this post above


ok ... new rule: no more rimshots for Perry.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> ok ... new rule: no more rimshots for Perry.


:r another new rule, no rule making by Dokk


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> :r another new rule, no rule making by Dokk


that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for no more rimshots. :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for no more rimshots. :r


:tg


----------



## rack04

Texan in Mexico said:


> A Texan will always stand up for another Texan - I believe this will grow exponentially very soon...


Uh oh. What do we have here. :tu


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> Uh oh. What do we have here. :tu


yo. chopped liver.


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> boy ... there's a lot of stupid going on in this thread :bn


What did you expect? Perry's here with his "Job" issues.



The Professor said:


> ok ... new rule: no more rimshots for Perry.


agreed. 



BigVito said:


> yo. chopped liver.


you must be talking about Justin. :hn:chk


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> you must be talking about Justin. :hn:chk






 :r


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> :r


Justin, I didn't know you did drag. :r:r

Oh Justin, I'm bringing it because its already been broughten.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I didn't know you did drag. :r:r
> 
> Oh Justin, I'm bringing it because its already been broughten.


Wasn't that video f'ing hilarious? :r


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Wasn't that video f'ing hilarious? :r


It was!! Which is why I don't spend time on the Tube. I would waste countless hours on that stupid thing if I ever started!


----------



## rack04

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 7378 0482
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our *COPPELL, TX 75099 *facility on June 11, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0004 5477 9501
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our *INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46206 *facility on June 11, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

The battle has begun. 916 miles is all you got Jeff. Make every last one of them count


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> What did you expect? Perry's here with his "Job" issues.
> 
> agreed.
> 
> you must be talking about Justin. :hn:chk


nice


----------



## rack04

Today is the day Jeff. You may want to buckle up.


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> Today is the day Jeff. You may want to buckle up.


or hunker down, ya Texan clown


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Today is the day Jeff. You may want to buckle up.


Indeed. But I wouldn't go home if i were you. 

oh yeah, i won't get the MAW out until monday.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Indeed. But I wouldn't go home if i were you.
> 
> oh yeah, i won't get the MAW out until monday.


I doubt we'll be hearing from Jeff anytime soon. :r


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> I doubt we'll be hearing from Jeff anytime soon. :r


I heard from him ... he's still standing. 

You, on the other hand...

...you're fukked. I'm not even joking. You really aren't going to know what hit you.

Nice knowing you, bro.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I doubt we'll be hearing from Jeff anytime soon. :r


I'm here. 



The Professor said:


> I heard from him ... he's still standing.
> 
> You, on the other hand...
> 
> ...you're fukked. I'm not even joking. You really aren't going to know what hit you.
> 
> Nice knowing you, bro.


Yeah, it's true. :chk

I got an INCREDIBLE bomb from Justin today. Seriously, awesome. Thankfully, since it got to me, his scud didn't intercept my nuclear warhead! :r

The damage:

2006 Trini Reyes
2007 RASSC
2007 Party Short
Hoyo Petit Robusto (?) (My first!!)
RyJ Short Churchill (My first!!)
2006 Boli RC
2007 PSD4
2007 RASS
2005 Boli PC
2000 Juan Lopez Sel No 1
2001 QdO Corona 
1998 Punch Corona 
2002 RG Lonsdale 
2001 Party 898V
2000 H.Upmann Monarch

An incredible selection of cigars there, Justin!!!! So many cigars I love in here!!!

Thanks brother ... but you better buckle up for when you get home!!!! :chk


----------



## rack04

Glad they arrived safely. Sorry I don't have the dates on the HdM Peit Robusto or RyJ Short because those were bought as singles.



The Dakotan said:


> brother ... but you better buckle up for when you get home!!!!


I'm already home. See I only work 1/2 days on Friday. Nothing yet.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I heard from him ... he's still standing.
> 
> You, on the other hand...
> 
> ...you're fukked. I'm not even joking. You really aren't going to know what hit you.
> 
> Nice knowing you, bro.


----------



## The Dakotan

I received confirmation that the package landed in Texas. :ss

Justin needs to find a new apartment because his has been destroyed. :chk:chk


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I received confirmation that the package landed in Texas. :ss
> 
> Justin needs to find a new apartment because his has been destroyed. :chk:chk


You are absolutely correct. I have been destroyed. Actually total annihilation is a better way to put it. Jeff you have left me truely humbled. I am just at a loss for words.

I've been around the block enough not ask for empy boxes but I let my guard down because Jeff and I have been on a truce for awhile.

Well true to his word Jeff sent some boxes for my singles. I guess he doesn't understand what "empty" means because every single box was stuffed with a 5'er.

Check out this playlist:

2005 - RyJ Exhibicion No. 4
(2) 2007 - Boli PC
2007 - RASS
2007 - Cohiba Robusto
2007 - HdM Regalos
2005 - Punch Punch
1998 - Monti No. 3
(2) 2001 - QdO Corona Claro
(3) 1999 - Punch Corona
(2) 2001 - Punch Black Prince
(2) 1999 - Punch RS11
2007 - Boli GM
(3) 1999 - RyJ Churchill 1999
*1985 - Punch Churchill*
2007 - Partagas Lusitanias
2000 - Partagas Lonsdale
*H.Upmann 160th Anniversary Humidor Prominente*


----------



## The Dakotan

Glad you got em brother! I hope there's one or two things in there you will enjoy!! 

Hey, wait a second ... aren't you forgetting a couple of things???


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Glad you got em brother! I hope there's one or two things in there you will enjoy!!


One or two!! Are you crazy I have 25 to enjoy.



The Dakotan said:


> Hey, wait a second ... aren't you forgetting a couple of things???


Not intentionally. Jeff also sent an offically licensed Hoosers bib and pacifier.


----------



## JCK

some serious carnage going on here!


----------



## jmcrawf1

rack04 said:


> Check out this playlist:
> 
> 2005 - RyJ Exhibicion No. 4
> (2) 2007 - Boli PC
> 2007 - RASS
> 2007 - Cohiba Robusto
> 2007 - HdM Regalos
> 2005 - Punch Punch
> 1998 - Monti No. 3
> (2) 2001 - QdO Corona Claro
> (3) 1999 - Punch Corona
> (2) 2001 - Punch Black Prince
> (2) 1999 - Punch RS11
> 2007 - Boli GM
> (3) 1999 - RyJ Churchill 1999
> *1985 - Punch Churchill*
> 2007 - Partagas Lusitanias
> 2000 - Partagas Lonsdale
> *H.Upmann 160th Anniversary Humidor Prominente*


Oh.........dear.......god :hn

I feel in over my head just for looking at this......


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Check out this playlist:

2005 - RyJ Exhibicion No. 4
(2) 2007 - Boli PC
2007 - RASS
2007 - Cohiba Robusto
2007 - HdM Regalos
2005 - Punch Punch
1998 - Monti No. 3
(2) 2001 - QdO Corona Claro
(3) 1999 - Punch Corona
(2) 2001 - Punch Black Prince
(2) 1999 - Punch RS11
2007 - Boli GM
(3) 1999 - RyJ Churchill 1999
*1985 - Punch Churchill*
2007 - Partagas Lusitanias
2000 - Partagas Lonsdale
*H.Upmann 160th Anniversary Humidor Prominente*[/quote]

That is amazing! Nice hit - I hope you recover from this.

Raises the stakes a bit...


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Not intentionally. Jeff also sent an offically licensed Hoosers bib and pacifier.


Those were a joke, BTW.  I figured that you could use some Big Ten baby clothes!



khubli said:


> some serious carnage going on here!


I learned it from watching people like you. :ss



jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh.........dear.......god :hn I feel in over my head just for looking at this......


naw. just a couple brothers sending some sticks.



Texan in Mexico said:


> That is amazing! Nice hit - I hope you recover from this.
> Raises the stakes a bit...


Really? stakes for what? :r


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Really? stakes for what? :r


Nothing, nothing at all. :mn


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Nothing, nothing at all. :mn


Justin, i thought this was a duel. Don't do anything you might regret. :r:r


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Where are all my other Indiana BOTL?!??!?!??!


So what's up with this comment?



The Dakotan said:


> Justin, i thought this was a duel. Don't do anything you might regret. :r:r


Trust me I already have regrets.


----------



## gocowboys

You two are special. I am crawling back into my whole.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> You two are special. I am crawling back into my whole.


Are you crawling back into you whole or hole:r

Besides, I thought you were going to stay away from this thread. I am trying my best to stay away.


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, i thought this was a duel. Don't do anything you might regret. :r:r


:tpd:

Heed his warning, Texans....


----------



## Texan in Mexico

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Heed his warning, Texans....


No man in the wrong can stand up to a man whos in the right and keeps on acoming (Texas Ranger motto - and not the baseball team!!:r)

Maybe you are right though, I have always been intimidated by the folks from the great state of indiana (lower caps on purpose).


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Heed his warning, Texans....


interesting ...



Texan in Mexico said:


> No man in the wrong can stand up to a man whos in the right and keeps on acoming (Texas Ranger motto - and not the baseball team!!:r)
> 
> Maybe you are right though, I have always been intimidated by the folks from the great state of indiana (lower caps on purpose).


things just got very interesting ... Hello, Texan in Mexico, I just wanted to say hello. So, hello. Now that we know each other I feel I can be honest with you: talk is cheap. :r:r:r


----------



## Texan in Mexico

The Dakotan said:


> interesting ...
> 
> things just got very interesting ... Hello, Texan in Mexico, I just wanted to say hello. So, hello. Now that we know each other I feel I can be honest with you: talk is cheap. :r:r:r


Hello Dakotan! Great to know you! You are right, talk is cheap so I certainly look forward to a proper greeting for the good folks of Indiana, maybe in about two weeks time... :chk :chk :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Texan in Mexico said:


> Hello Dakotan! Great to know you! You are right, talk is cheap so I certainly look forward to a proper greeting for the good folks of Indiana, maybe in about two weeks time... :chk :chk :tu


:r:r:r fair enough.


----------



## Papichulo

Oh my God!!!! This is going to get ugly:chk:chk:chk:r


----------



## ttours

I recently had the chance to go to Detroit for business. Mapped it out and realized I could drive it and take the family and have a long weekend seeing the sites. We were all pretty excited as we had never taken a family road trip and we had every step of the way mapped out. We were really excited about the last leg of the journey driving through one of nations greatest mid-western states. None of us had ever been there before and we had heard so many good thing about what to see and do while there.

We were horrified to learn that due to road construction on I57 we would have to take I70 and go through Indiana. Suddenly all the children got sick, the wife started screaming to just turn the damn car around. We were too far along to turn around. We waited till dark on the border and then drove non stop straight through to Detroit without stopping. We sold our car there and then flew back to TEXAS.

This may have been the worst vacation for the family ever. The only good thing was the receptacle the kids spewed in some how fell off the roof, somewhere that night. Lord only knows where it will land or who will find it.

Pray for their soul. If there are any souls worth praying for in that state.:tu

DC # 0307 0020 0003 4131 4266

I am just thankful we took no pictures!!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## okierock

ttours said:


> I recently had the chance to go to Detroit for business. Mapped it out and realized I could drive it and take the family and have a long weekend seeing the sites. We were all pretty excited as we had never taken a family road trip and we had every step of the way mapped out. We were really excited about the last leg of the journey driving through one of nations greatest mid-western states. None of us had ever been there before and we had heard so many good thing about what to see and do while there.
> 
> We were horrified to learn that due to road construction on I57 we would have to take I70 and go through Indiana. Suddenly all the children got sick, the wife started screaming to just turn the damn car around. We were too far along to turn around. We waited till dark on the border and then drove non stop straight through to Detroit without stopping. We sold our car there and then flew back to TEXAS.
> 
> This may have been the worst vacation for the family ever. The only good thing was the receptacle the kids spewed in some how fell off the roof, somewhere that night. Lord only knows where it will land or who will find it.
> 
> Pray for their soul. If there are any souls worth praying for in that state.:tu
> 
> DC # 0307 0020 0003 4131 4266
> 
> I am just thankful we took no pictures!!!:tu
> 
> tt:cb


Did all 5 kids spew in it??? that is gonna leave a mark. Oh yeah.... what airline lets you put the kids on the roof??? I think putting the kids on the roof of the plane would make for a much nicer flying experience.


----------



## The Dakotan

That's a very nice story, ttours. But all I have to say is ...


----------



## Ron1YY

The question I have is......





























Which crew do I belong to in this round?????????? :r :ss 


Ron

P.S. Look!!!!!!! 4000th post!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> The question I have is......
> 
> Which crew do I belong to in this round?????????? :r :ss
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Look!!!!!!! 4000th post!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!


Texas of course. :tu

Congrats on the 4000th post! I bet 3999 of them consisted of you beating people up. The other one was your introduction.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> The question I have is......
> 
> Which crew do I belong to in this round?????????? :r :ss
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Look!!!!!!! 4000th post!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!


Let's see Ron ... who backed you and florida up during the war of Booker's aggression? yes, that would be me. If I remember correctly, Justin and the other Texans were against you. 

Of course, you should be on my side. It seems my other Indiana BOTL haven't been checking this. :chk


----------



## ttours

The Dakotan said:


> That's a very nice story, ttours. But all I have to say is ...


Now I dont feel bad that the container of spew has your name on it. There I said it!!!

I have a cattle ranch and I have cattle and I eat beef. If I ever go Indianian, I am sure I can grow to like quiche and cucumber sandwiches with the crust cut off. Not!!!

tt:cb


----------



## The Dakotan

ttours said:


> Now I dont feel bad that the container of spew has your name on it. There I said it!!!
> 
> I have a cattle ranch and I have cattle and I eat beef. If I ever go Indianian, I am sure I can grow to like quiche and cucumber sandwiches with the crust cut off. Not!!!
> 
> tt:cb


:r:r:r:r:r How about you send me some of your beef? I miss good, grass-raised beef ... I grew up on a farm and we butchered our own beef, hogs, and chickens.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Texas of course. :tu
> 
> Congrats on the 4000th post! I bet 3999 of them consisted of you beating people up. The other one was your introduction.


Tough choice to make here.....I'll have to think on this for another few days before I finally decide.



The Dakotan said:


> Let's see Ron ... who backed you and florida up during the war of Booker's aggression? yes, that would be me. If I remember correctly, Justin and the other Texans were against you.
> 
> Of course, you should be on my side. It seems my other Indiana BOTL haven't been checking this. :chk


You know I had to check the facts about that as if that were the case, I would have to really have to have put down a bad beating. Truth be told, Justin was one of 3 Texan that was on *OUR* Team.

Check This

Booker's Team

1. Detroitpha357 (Booker)
2. Shaggy (what the hey)
3. Sancho (Chris)
4. White97Jimmy (Fer Sheezy)
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser(Chris reporting in)
9. kayak_rat(Ron's Worst Nightmare)
10. SmokeyJoe... reporting for duty
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR
15. Papichulo (I cannot execute in time prescribed; however, I can within 5 days there after--I am building a weapon and the glue needs to dry
16. icehog3 -Yes, I'm down with The Sickness. 
17. Smokehouse
18. Cigargal 
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387 (Jon) The Most Feared 21 Year Old In The North
23. Seanohue, CS's resident nerd

Our Team

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. *The Dakotan *
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. *rack04 *
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane Burp!
15. LJ'sVic


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> Tough choice to make here.....I'll have to think on this for another few days before I finally decide.
> 
> You know I had to check the facts about that as if that were the case, I would have to really have to have put down a bad beating. Truth be told, Justin was one of 3 Texan that was on *OUR* Team.


Check this, though, Ron, for comparison purposes: while what you say is true, there were Texans on the Detroit team but no Indianans there. As such, Jeff is slightly more loyal by association.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Professor said:


> Check this, though, Ron, for comparison purposes: while what you say is true, there were Texans on the Detroit team but no Indianans there. As such, Jeff is slightly more loyal by association.


That is quite true Dokk, Hence my dilemma, Which side to choose??????

Both Jeff and Justin were shipmates with me in that war........How to choose......

Ron


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> That is quite true Dokk, Hence my dilemma, Which side to choose??????
> 
> Both Jeff and Justin were shipmates with me in that war........How to choose......
> 
> Ron


You know what? Just flip a coin.  :chk


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> That is quite true Dokk, Hence my dilemma, Which side to choose??????
> 
> Both Jeff and Justin were shipmates with me in that war........How to choose......
> 
> Ron


I say leave both Texas and Indiana alone. Bomb the sh*t out of Darrel. :tu


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> I say leave both Texas and Indiana alone. Bomb the sh*t out of Darrel. :tu








































Listen a$$hole ... I'm moving, so there will be no bombing of The Professor. :fu :tg


----------



## rack04

The Professor said:


> Listen a$$hole ... I'm moving, so there will be no bombing of The Professor. :fu :tg


I tried using that excuse with Jeff when I first moved. You see how that turned out. :hn :mn


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> I tried using that excuse with Jeff when I first moved. You see how that turned out. :hn :mn


Yeah.... BUT, this is the INDINA vs. TEXAS thread. That was bound to happen. Neither my current location nor my new one falls in either state topical to this thread.

I swear ... if anyone starts anything with me, they'll get stabbed with a fork.


----------



## The Professor

And just for god measure...


----------



## rack04

The Professor said:


> Yeah.... BUT, this is the INDINA vs. TEXAS thread. That was bound to happen. Neither my current location nor my new one falls in either state topical to this thread.
> 
> I swear ... if anyone starts anything with me, they'll get stabbed with a fork.


Sorry I just had to quote INDINA. :r You sure stirred the pot for this not being your war. BTW, I thought you weren't moving for a couple of weeks. :mn


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> Sorry I just had to quote INDINA. :r You sure stirred the pot for this not being your war. BTW, I thought you weren't moving for a couple of weeks. :mn


I'm moving next week, fukker.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I say leave both Texas and Indiana alone. Bomb the sh*t out of Darrel. :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

I think that sounds perfect!! See Justin, even in the midst of a war we find common ground.


----------



## vstrommark

The Dakotan said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> I think that sounds perfect!! See Justin, even in the midst of a war we find common ground.


Don't forget, he's only smoking ghurkas right now.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Professor said:


> I'm moving next week, fukker.


How about an addy for a house warming gift :tu

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> How about an addy for a house warming gift :tu
> 
> Ron


:tpd::tpd::tpd::r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

Seriously, guys. That's not necessary. I appreciate the thought. PIF and bomb someone random in my name.

Bye.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Seriously, guys. That's not necessary. I appreciate the thought. PIF and bomb someone random in my name.
> 
> Bye.


there is only one The Professor. I guess I will listen and bomb you :r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> there is only one The Professor. I guess I will listen and bomb you :r


no.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> no.


 I wont listen to you, and bomb you?


----------



## rack04

The Professor said:


> no.


Isn't Jeff helping you move? If so, that means he knows your future address. I wonder if he'd give it out. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Isn't Jeff helping you move? If so, that means he knows your future address. I wonder if he'd give it out. :r


Hmmm, Sounds like a little bribery is in order here :tu

Ron


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, Sounds like a little bribery is in order here :tu
> 
> Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, Sounds like a little bribery is in order here :tu
> 
> Ron


:cp :r


----------



## The Professor

OK ... I'll say it one more time and that's it:

Please don't bomb me. I have plenty of cigars. I haven't taken a side in any of these battles. I'm fukking Switzerland, for goodness sake.

So that's it. I've said my peace.


----------



## The Dakotan

I got an incredible bomb from ttours today. dang! I would post pics but I can't find my camera. All this packing/painting/cleaning has made my place pure chaos!! 

Mark, thanks so much for the bomb. i'm using the Mi Casa Cigar can holder as we speak! Also, thanks for the piece of cloth that has one star on it. I needed another rag while painting today! :r So, picks will come as soon as I find my camera.


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, Sounds like a little bribery is in order here :tu
> 
> Ron


OK ... one more thing. I can't believe you're letting these two chumps trick you like this, Ron. I mean ... you're all ready to bomb one of them into oblivion and they pull their little mind games to trick you into targeting me. What's up with that? You're not gonna let Justin and Jeff play you like that, are you?????


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> OK ... one more thing. I can't believe you're letting these two chumps trick you like this, Ron. I mean ... you're all ready to bomb one of them into oblivion and they pull their little mind games to trick you into targeting me. What's up with that? You're not gonna let Justin and Jeff play you like that, are you?????


kettle or pot?


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> OK ... one more thing. I can't believe you're letting these two chumps trick you like this, Ron. I mean ... you're all ready to bomb one of them into oblivion and they pull their little mind games to trick you into targeting me. What's up with that? You're not gonna let Justin and Jeff play you like that, are you?????


Especially when you are such a good bomber that you could land bombs on all three of them on the same day. You are that good, aren't you Ron?

Helping, honest :r:r:r


----------



## rack04

vstrommark said:


> Especially when you are such a good bomber that you could land bombs on all three of them on the same day. You are that good, aren't you Ron?
> 
> Helping, honest :r:r:r


:bn:bn:bn Yeah that's right, three banned signs for you Mark.


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> OK ... one more thing. I can't believe you're letting these two chumps trick you like this, Ron. I mean ... you're all ready to bomb one of them into oblivion and they pull their little mind games to trick you into targeting me. What's up with that? You're not gonna let Justin and Jeff play you like that, are you?????


Oh Darrel, you think you're so clever ... accusing Justin and I of mind tricks when that's exactly what you're doing. Maybe the three of us should take you out. hmmm ... that's a thought. 



BigVito said:


> kettle or pot?


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r EXACTLY!!!


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> Oh Darrel, you think you're so clever ... accusing Justin and I of mind tricks when that's exactly what you're doing. Maybe the three of us should take you out. hmmm ... that's a thought.
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r EXACTLY!!!


if someone is bombing the lil d lemme know


----------



## The Professor

This is not the Indiana + Texas + Wisconsin + Florida versus Professor thread, dammit. Step off, yens. I will not war with you.


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> if someone is bombing the lil d lemme know


interesting ...



The Professor said:


> This is not the Indiana + Texas + Wisconsin + Florida versus Professor thread, dammit. Step off, yens. I will not war with you.


I don't want a war ...


----------



## The Professor

Whatever with all of you. Just so everyone knows, I'm playing a pacifist on this one. I will not retaliate. I want not to be bombed. If you bomb me, it's like stabbing a defenseless quaker orphan ... in the head ... on Easter. Yeah ... you heard me.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> This is not the Indiana + Texas + Wisconsin + Florida versus Professor thread, dammit. Step off, yens. I will not war with you.


:r:r like we are bound to listen to your rhetoric


The Dakotan said:


> interesting ...
> 
> I don't want a war ...


nWo :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Whatever with all of you. Just so everyone knows, I'm playing a pacifist on this one. I will not retaliate. I want not to be bombed. If you bomb me, it's like stabbing a defenseless quaker orphan ... in the head ... on Easter. Yeah ... you heard me.


call that incentive :gn


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I got an incredible bomb from ttours today. dang! I would post pics but I can't find my camera. All this packing/painting/cleaning has made my place pure chaos!!
> 
> Mark, thanks so much for the bomb. i'm using the Mi Casa Cigar can holder as we speak! Also, thanks for the piece of cloth that has one star on it. I needed another rag while painting today! :r So, picks will come as soon as I find my camera.


We're still waiting Jeff. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> We're still waiting Jeff. :tu


patience, my friend. patience. it's been a crazy past couple of days. thankfully, i found my camera!

Here's the damage:










Justin hit me up with a cigar tee, cigar repair kit, can sleeve, and some great sticks!!

Thanks brother!


----------



## ttours

The Dakotan said:


> patience, my friend. patience. it's been a crazy past couple of days. thankfully, i found my camera!
> 
> Here's the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin hit me up with a cigar tee, cigar repair kit, can sleeve, and some great sticks!!
> 
> Thanks brother!


Not that I would even know but did the postman borrow the three pack of La Corona Tubos? Nothing is sacred in that state!!

tt:cb


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Breaking news from MCNN (Mexican CNN) -

Sources say that in a small jail break in Chetumal the Armadillo (National Mascot of Texas) was freed from the confines of one of Mexico's finest prisons by his buddies the Tucan and the Iguana.

Officials in Cancun belive he boarded an American Airlines for Latin America (Miami) and that he was carrying a bomb under his hard shell that is destined for indiana.

Homeland Security has set up a dragnet to try and capture him before he lands in Florida however they believe he slipped through. Officials are also trying to find out why anyone would send something of value to indiana. :r:r

DC pending for manana....

Hua hahahahahahaha :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rack04

Texan in Mexico said:


> Breaking news from MCNN (Mexican CNN) -
> 
> Sources say that in a small jail break in Chetumal the Armadillo (National Mascot of Texas) was freed from the confines of one of Mexico's finest prisons by his buddies the Tucan and the Iguana.
> 
> Officials in Cancun belive he boarded an American Airlines for Latin America (Miami) and that he was carrying a bomb under his hard shell that is destined for indiana.
> 
> Homeland Security has set up a dragnet to try and capture him before he lands in Florida however they believe he slipped through. Officials are also trying to find out why anyone would send something of value to indiana. :r:r
> 
> DC pending for manana....
> 
> Hua hahahahahahaha :chk:chk:chk:chk


Right on!


----------



## The Dakotan

ttours said:


> Not that I would even know but did the postman borrow the three pack of La Corona Tubos? Nothing is sacred in that state!!
> 
> tt:cb


Crap! I knew I forgot something. Yes, there was a three pack of la corona tubos. thanks again!!



Texan in Mexico said:


> Breaking news from MCNN (Mexican CNN) -
> 
> Sources say that in a small jail break in Chetumal the Armadillo (National Mascot of Texas) was freed from the confines of one of Mexico's finest prisons by his buddies the Tucan and the Iguana.
> 
> DC pending for manana....
> 
> Hua hahahahahahaha :chk:chk:chk:chk


Interesting ...



rack04 said:


> Right on!


Oh Justin, don't make me come after you again!


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Oh Justin, don't make me come after you again!


I have done nothing wrong. :tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Mexican Waffles en route

DC: 0308 0070 0000 8480 5407

Please notify indiana State Police - mua hahahahahaha


----------



## ttours

Texan in Mexico said:


> Mexican Waffles en route
> 
> DC: 0308 0070 0000 8480 5407
> 
> Please notify indiana State Police - mua hahahahahaha


"Mom it is raining waffles again"

tt:cb


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Texan in Mexico said:


> Mexican Waffles en route
> 
> DC: 0308 0070 0000 8480 5407
> 
> Please notify indiana State Police - mua hahahahahaha


So, I haven't even looked at this thread since the first bombing raids then I got a waffle box today with a box (yes, a box!) of LGC Series R #4s, some Private Stocks, and an unreleased LGC that looks real good. Oh yeah; and a Legalize Shemp t-shirt! I feel so used, Travis! Holy crap!










MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Just to add to this bombing fallout. That waffle box came at the best time as my stress level has been through the roof. We've been getting the house ready for my daughter's graduation party and figuring out college expenses which is driving dad kinda nuts. This well thought-out bomb might have actually added a couple years to my life with the thoughtfulness and laughter it brought. You done good, Travis!

MCS


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Major Captain Silly said:


> Just to add to this bombing fallout. That waffle box came at the best time as my stress level has been through the roof. We've been getting the house ready for my daughter's graduation party and figuring out college expenses which is driving dad kinda nuts. This well thought-out bomb might have actually added a couple years to my life with the thoughtfulness and laughter it brought. You done good, Travis!
> 
> MCS


It is a pleasure and I'm glad it hit at a good time!

Note to Dakota: Scales have slid towards the Texas side!


----------



## rack04

Texan in Mexico said:


> Note to Dakota: Scales have slid towards the Texas side!


What do you have against Dakota? This is against Indiana. :r


----------



## Texan in Mexico

rack04 said:


> What do you have against Dakota? This is against Indiana. :r


Nothing against Dakota - just the "n" I guess :r:r


----------



## Texan in Mexico

rack04 said:


> What do you have against Dakota? This is against Indiana. :r


This went quiet - was there a truce or a Peace Accord reached?!?!?!!?


----------



## Papichulo

WTG guys. I like me some waffles in a Shimp suit:chk


----------

